# Διαταραχές Διάθεσης > Κατάθλιψη - Δυσθυμία >  Ειμαι κλεισμένος στο σπίτι εδώ και 4 χρόνια.

## Bizarro

Παιδιά γεια σας. Είναι πρώτη φορά που λέω τα προβλήματα μου και δεν ξέρω πώς να ξεκινήσω. Να σημειώσω ότι αυτό που θα σας γράψω δεν το έχω συζητήσει απολύτως με κανέναν. Για ευνόητους λόγους δεν θα αναφέρω το πραγματικό μου όνομα, έστω λοιπόν ότι με λένε Πέτρο και είμαι 26 χρονών (πραγματική ηλικία). Θα πω όσο ποιο αναλυτικά γίνεται το πρόβλημα μου. Όπως θα δείτε στο προφίλ μου εδώ στο φόρουμ έκανα λογαριασμό στις 16 Σεπτεμβρίου, δηλαδή πριν 10 μέρες από την ώρα που σας γράφω αυτό το μήνυμα. Δεν έγραψα κάτι νωρίτερα γιατί δεν ήξερα πώς να αναπτύξω τις σκέψεις μου. Λοιπόν ξεκινάμε.

Τελείωσα το 2008 με το ΤΕΙ σε ηλικία 22 χρονών, το έβγαλα κανονικά στα 4 χρόνια χωρίς να χάσω ούτε ένα εξάμηνο. Λόγω κάποιων κακών επιλογών σχετικά με την Πρακτική Άσκηση και τον Στρατό έχασα μια επαγγελματική ευκαιρία και λόγω οικονομικής κρίσης δεν έχω καταφέρει να βρω κάτι. Από τότες είμαι άνεργος όπως και πολύ άλλοι άνθρωποι. Από τότες λοιπόν έχω πέσει σε κατάθλιψη και έχω χάσει την επιθυμία να ασχοληθώ με οτιδήποτε. Δυστυχώς υπάρχουν μερικά πραγματάκια τα οποία δεν βοηθάνε καθόλου στην περίπτωση μου.

Καταρχήν μένω σε ένα κολοχωριό (συγνώμη για την έκφραση) στο οποίο δεν υπάρχουν ευκαιρίες καριέρας και γενικά δεν κινείται φύλλο σε οποιοδήποτε τομέα (εργασία, φιλίες, έρωτας, φυσική άσκηση κλπ). Δυστυχώς δεν μπορούν να με βοηθήσουν ούτε οι γονείς μου ως προς τα οικονομικά (σε κάποια φάση χρωστούσαμε κιόλας) με αποτέλεσμα να μην μπορώ να φύγω από το χωριό για αναζήτηση εργασίας σε κάποια μεγάλη πόλη ή και στο εξωτερικό.

Από τότες λοιπόν έχω κλειστεί στο σπίτι μου, δεν βγαίνω καθόλου έξω, δεν κάνω παρέες, δεν μιλάω με κανέναν, έχω ξεχάσει πώς να μιλάω με άλλους λόγω των προηγούμενων, έχω γίνει υπέρβαρος λόγω ακινησίας, από ερωτική ζωή γιοκ (έχω τουλάχιστον 3 χρόνια να πάω με κοπέλα) και ούτω καθεξής. Όλη την ημέρα μου την περνάω μπροστά στον υπολογιστή, στο ιντερνέτ και στην τηλεόραση. Τις υπόλοιπες ώρες κοιμάμαι. Επίσης το ότι πήρα κάποια κιλά με έκανε να αισθάνομαι πολύ χειρότερα για τον εαυτό μου.

Με το που πήρα το πτυχίο έκανα την βλακεία να υποθέσω ότι θα κάποια στιγμή θα βρω δουλειά, μπορεί να αργήσω να βρω αλλά θα βρω σίγουρα, με αποτέλεσμα να λέω στον εαυτό μου ότι δεν χρειάζεται να ασχοληθώ με το αντικείμενο που σπούδασα, έστω σαν χόμπι, αφού έτσι κι αλλιώς θα ασχοληθώ στην εργασία που δεν έχω βρει ακόμη. Αυτό είχε σαν αποτέλεσμα να έχουν περάσει 4 χρόνια και να μην έχω προοδεύσει καθόλου και να έχω μείνει στάσιμος. Δηλαδή περίμενα ότι θα προόδευα όταν θα έβρισκα δουλειά και έτσι δεν ασχολούμουν στο σπίτι, αλλά δουλειά δεν βρήκα ποτές και έτσι δεν προόδευσα. Μάλιστα υπάρχει περίπτωση να έχω ξεχάσει και αρκετά από αυτά που έμαθα.

Με τα πολλά πολλά για να μην τα πολυλογώ, προσπαθώ τον τελευταίο χρόνο να κάνω κάτι σχετικά με τα κιλά μου, ξεκίνησα γυμναστική, και με την ειδικότητα που σπούδασα ξεκίνησα με επαναλήψεις στις σημειώσεις μου, αλλά δεν βλέπω να γίνεται τίποτα με αποτέλεσμα να με πιάνει ακόμη περισσότερη απελπισία και περισσότερη κατάθλιψη και μέχρι στιγμής δεν έχω κάνει καμία πρόοδο. Μάλλον για να λέμε την αλήθεια έκανα πρόοδο στο να με πιάσει όπως είπα περισσότερη απελπισία και περισσότερη κατάθλιψη, κλείνομαι στον εαυτό μου και αυτό έχει σαν αποτέλεσμα να επηρεάζει και την υπόλοιπη ζωή μου και χάνω ακόμη περισσότερο την επιθυμία να κάνω οτιδήποτε. ΔΕΝ ΞΕΡΩ ΠΛΕΟΝ ΤΙ ΝΑ ΚΑΝΩ, ΝΙΩΘΩ ΠΑΝΤΕΛΩΣ ΑΧΡΗΣΤΟΣ ΚΑΙ ΦΟΒΑΜΑΙ ΓΙΑ ΤΟ ΠΟΥ ΘΑ ΚΑΤΑΛΗΞΩ ΣΤΟ ΜΕΛΛΟΝ.

----------


## edim

οι καιροι ειναι δυσκολοι.. ολοι και ολες σπουδαζουμε αποσκοπωντας σε ενα καλυτερο μελλον για μας και τους απογονους μας (οταν και εφοσον ερθουν). Δυστυχως εμεις οι νεοι βιωνουμε την πιο δυσκολη περιοδο οικονομικα. Ευκαιριες εργασιας δεν υπαρχουν, οι σχεσεις εχουν γινει απελπιστικα δυσκολες διοτι οι κοπελες το εχουν χασει εντελως , (ειμαι και εγω γυναικα και ντρεπομαι για το πως εχει εξελιχθει το γυναικειο φυλο, δεν μιλαω για το 100% φυσικα αλλα για ενα μεγαλο ποσοστο)δεν ξερουν τι αποζητανε απο εναν αντρα, δεν ξερουν πως να φερθουν και οι αντρες με την σειρα τους ακροβατουν κτλ κτλ κτλ.. Το χρημα δεν φερνει την ευτυχια αλλα χωρις χρημα σιγουρα δεν μπορουμε να κανουμε και βηματα για να ευτυχισουμε (ενα νεο σπιτι, μια δικη μας δουλεια, μια ωθηση τελοσπαντων). Και εγω που εχω δουλεια λογω συνθηκων (υπαρχει οικογενειακη επιχειρηση) μερικες φορες νοιωθω πως τρελαινομαι. Θελω σαν νεα να κανω τοσα πραγματα και δεν μπορω, δεν εχω την πολυτελεια. Και εχω τελειωσει ενα απο τα καλυτερα πανεπιστημια της χωρας μας. Σε μια αναζητηση εργασιας παρτ ταιμ που ειχα κανει με βιογραφικο απιστευτα καλο, δεν με πηραν ΠΟΥΘΕΝΑ. Η απογοητευση κυριαρχει. Σε καταλαβαινω πραγματικα. Και εγω εχω βαλει κιλα (30 περιπου-πλεον λεγομαι παχουλη ενω παντα ημουν αδυνατη), εχω χαθει απο τον εξω κοσμο, ειμαι αποκλειστικα εντος σπιτιου με το αγορι μου (εκτος απο τις ωρες που παω δουλεια), δεν θελω να βλεπω κανεναν και δεν εχω διαθεση για τιποτα και οταν λεω για τιποτα εννοω ΓΙΑ ΤΙΠΟΤΑ. Αλλα να σου πω και κατι.? Εχω καταλαβει πως το σημαντικοτερο αγαθο ειναι η υγεια. Απαξ και εχουμε υγεια ολα τα αλλα γινονται. Σε καλεσ μου φασεις σκεφτομαι πως εχω υγεια, την οικογενεια μου και γενικα δικους μου ανθρωπους που με αγαπανε πραγματικα, οτι ολος ο κοσμος ειναι δυσκολα οχι μονο εγω και η οικογενεια μου, οτι ολοι περναμε απο περιοδους ασχημες και πολλα αλλα... Η ζωη δεν ειναι κατι το μονοδιαστατο. Πιστεψε σε σενα, στις δυναμεις σου και να ξερεις πως οι αξιοι δεν χανονται !

----------


## ρουλα 24

μην απελπιζεσαι.αυτη η δυσκολη περιοδος αφορα ολους.ουτε εγω βεβαια ειμαι σε καλυτερη φαση και καταλαβαινω πως νοιωθεις,αλλα προσπαθω οσο μπορω να το παλευω.τι αλλη επιλογη εχουμε αλλωστε;μονο 2 ειναι οι δρομοι.η παλευουμε,οσο δυσκολος κι αν ειναι ο αγωνας η τα παραταμε.το 2ο δεν εχει νοημα και δε βγαζει πουθενα.ειναι ευκολη επιλογη η παραιτηση αλλα δε σωζει οπως νομιζουμε.κανε οτι καλυτερο μπορεις και μην αφηνεσαι στην απογνωση σου.χασε τα κιλα που εχεις παρει αρχικα.ξεκινα γυμναστικη.αυτο θα σε βοηθησει και αμα φτιαξει λιγο η εικονα σου θα αλλαξει και η ψυχολογια σου.υστερα μη μενεις μεσα στο σπιτι.δε βελτιωνει τα πραγματα.γτ ετσι η ζωη προχωραει κι εσυ μενεις πισω.δραστηριοποιησου.βγες εξω.φιλους εχεις;παντως μη κλεινεσαι στον εαυτο σου.η μοναξια κανει τα πραγμτα χειροτερα..το ξερω απο πειρας...

----------


## Bizarro

Ευχαριστώ για τις απαντήσεις, φίλους έχω ή μάλλον είχα, πλέον έχω χαθεί με όλους. 4 χρόνια είναι πολύς καιρός, πλέον αυτά τα άτομα σήμερα δεν είναι αυτά τα άτομα που γνώριζα πριν 4 χρόνια. Έχω σκεφτεί να ανοιχτώ σε κάποιον φίλο μου αλλά πλέον δεν εμπιστεύομαι κανέναν γιατί όπως είπα δεν τα γνωρίζω πλέον αυτά τα άτομα. Έχω φτάσει στο σημείο να είμαστε άγνωστοι ακόμη και με παιδιά που είμασταν συμαθητές από την 1η δημοτικού μέχρι και την 3η λυκείου, δηλαδή 12 ολόκληρα χρόνια. Δεν ξέρω με ποιόν να μιλήσω, οι γονείς μου έχουν τα δικά τους και δεν θέλω να τους φορτώνω και με τα δικά μου, πραγματικά ποιό πολύ στεναχωριέμαι για αυτούς παρά για μένα.

----------


## ρουλα 24

στο ξανα λεω.μην αφηνεσαι.αμα ειναι τοσο δυσκολο να ξαναερθεις κοντα με τους παλιους σου φιλους τοτε κανε καινουριους

----------


## Bizarro

> στο ξανα λεω.μην αφηνεσαι.αμα ειναι τοσο δυσκολο να ξαναερθεις κοντα με τους παλιους σου φιλους τοτε κανε καινουριους


Ευχαριστώ για την απάντηση, σχετικά με αυτό όμως, όπως είπα στο αρχικό μύνημα, μένω σε χωριό οπότε είμαστε εμείς και εμείς. Δεν έχω πολλές επιλογές.

----------


## masterridley

Bizarro σε νιώθω και καταλαβαίνω πως είναι να είσαι 4 χρόνια κλεισμένος.
Είμαι και γω 26 χρονών και έχω περάσει πολύ καιρό μέσα στους 4 τοίχους του δωματίου μου.
Απ'ότι καταλαβαίνω εσύ ντρέπεσαι να βγεις γιατί φοβάσαι την κρίση των άλλων, σωστά;

----------


## Bizarro

> Bizarro σε νιώθω και καταλαβαίνω πως είναι να είσαι 4 χρόνια κλεισμένος.
> Είμαι και γω 26 χρονών και έχω περάσει πολύ καιρό μέσα στους 4 τοίχους του δωματίου μου.
> Απ'ότι καταλαβαίνω εσύ ντρέπεσαι να βγεις γιατί φοβάσαι την κρίση των άλλων, σωστά;


Α μπράβο, μπήκες στην ψυχολογία μου. Για να πω την αλήθεια φοβάμαι κυρίως το τι λένε οι άλλοι για το σώμα μου και τα κιλά μου και κατα δεύτερον για το ότι δεν έχω προκόψει σε κάποια δουλειά. Φυσικά στο θέμα της δουλειάς έχει βάλει το χεράκι της και η οικονομική κρίση. Αυτά τώρα όμως, πριν 4 χρόνια έπεσα σε κατάθλιψη λόγω δουλειάς κυρίως.

----------


## masterridley

Ρε συ είναι μαλακία να φοβάσαι τους άλλους για κάτι που είναι τόσο ανθρώπινο.
Σιγά δηλαδή είσαι άνεργος εσύ και άλλοι 1000000 έλληνες. No big deal!

Το θέμα είναι να καταλάβεις ότι αν κάποιος σε κοροϊδεύει ή σε βλέπει αλλιώς,
τότε είναι ανώριμος και αυτό είναι ΔΙΚΟ ΤΟΥ πρόβλημα. Εσύ πρέπει να κάνεις
ότι χρειάζεται για να καλυτερεύσεις τη ΔΙΚΙΑ ΣΟΥ ζωή.

Μια καλή αρχή είναι να κάνεις γυμναστική καμιά ωρίτσα την ημέρα πηγαίνοντας
για τρέξιμο κτλ. Πόσα κιλά είσαι αν επιτρέπεται;

----------


## Bizarro

όσον αφορά τι κιλά μου είμουν σταθερά στα 65 όταν ξαφνικά πήρα άλλα 30 και έφτασα στα 95. Είχα κάνει κάποιες προσπάθειες και παλιότερα και κατάφερα να πέσω στα 83 αλλά εδώ και 1-1.5 χρόνο έχω μείνει στάσιμος στα 83. Εδώ όλο και όλο το χωριό μου είναι 2 πλατείες, δεν έχω να πάω πουθενά για γυμναστική. Έχουμε ένα γήπεδο αλλά το κλειδώνουν και το ανοίγουν μόνο για την τοπική ομάδα.

----------


## masterridley

Χμ, για να έχεις 2 πλατείες και τοπική ομάδα παναπεί ότι δεν είστε και εντελώς τρύπα!
Το δικό μου χωριό (που πάω διακοπές) πχ έχει μία πλατεία  :Smile: 

Εντάξει, λογικό είναι να παίρνεις κιλά. Αν δεν έχεις τι να κάνεις, κάθεσαι και τρως.
Όμως δεν καταλαβαίνω γιατί δεν μπορείς τουλάχιστον να κάνεις παρέα με τους παλιούς σου φίλους.
Μπορείς να μου εξηγήσεις τι ακριβώς νομίζεις ότι σκέφτονται για σένα;

----------


## Bizarro

Βασικά αυτό που πιστεύω είναι ότι δεν σκέφτονται τίποτα για μένα. Για να πούμε και του στραβού το δίκιο εγώ αποκόπηκα από αυτούς διότι κλείστηκα στο σπίτι μου, αλλά και αυτοί δεν έχουν κάνει κάποια προσπάθεια να έρθουν σε εποικεινωνία μαζί μου. Εγώ δεν έχω ούτε τηλέφωνά για να επεικοινωνίσω μαζί τους, όλοι έχουν αλάξει τηλέφωνα ενώ εγώ έχω το ίδιο νούμερο 9-10 χρόνια. Μια στο εκατομύρριο αν τους πετύχω στον δρόμο (τις ελάχιστες φορές που βγαίνω) ανταλάζουμε ένα ξερό γειά και τέλος.

----------


## masterridley

Εσύ θες να κάνεις παρέα μαζί τους ή όχι;
Ντάξει το ότι αποκόπηκες δεν λέει κάτι, μπορεί εκείνη την εποχή να ένοιωθες έτσι
άλλα αυτό δεν σημαίνει ότι θα μείνεις μόνος σου για όλη σου τη ζωή.

Επίσης μου φαίνεται περίεργο το ότι δεν προσπάθησαν να επικοινωνήσουν...
Είμαι σίγουρος ότι στην αρχή τουλάχιστον θα σου έκαναν κάποια τηλέφωνα ή κάνω λάθος;

----------


## Bizarro

Όπως είπα σε ένα προηγούμενο μύνημα έχουν αλάξει και πλέον δεν είναι τα άτομα που γνώριζα πριν 4 χρόνια, η αλήθεια είναι ότι πλέον δεν θέλω να κάνω παρέα μαζί τους θα προτιμούσα να κάνω νέες παρέες αλλά που να βρω νέες παρέες; Φυσικά και στην αρχή μιλούσαμε αλλά με τον καιρό μιλούσαμε λιγότερο και λιγότερο.

----------


## masterridley

Κοίτα, νέες παρέες δεν πρόκειται να κάνεις σε ένα μικρό χωριό, εκτός αν έρθεις Αθήνα ξερωγώ.

Αυτό το "δεν θέλω να κάνω παρέα μαζί τους" μου ακούγεται πάντως κάπως προστατευτικό:
"αυτοί έχουν προχωρήσει στη ζωή τους ενώ εγώ έχω μείνει στάσιμος, οπότε τους αποφεύγω
για να μην κάνουν αδιάκριτες ερωτήσεις, να μην πληγωθεί η περηφάνια μου και τα λοιπά"

Τα παραπάνω δεν τα λέω για να σε κατηγορήσω, τα βασίζω πανω σε αυτά που σκεφτόμουνα
εγώ όταν ήμουν στις χειρότερές μου (εγώ είμαι κοινωνιοφοβικός για να καταλάβεις).

----------


## Bizarro

Πάνω κάτω έτσι όπως τα λες είναι, εγώ πάντως έχω καταλάβει ότι δεν πρόκειται να κάνω νέους φίλους, αλλά να σου πω την αλήθεια αυτό είναι το τελευταίο που με απασχολεί. Σας ευχαριστώ για την κουβέντα, εγώ θα συνεχίσω αύριο, πάω για ύπνο. Φυσικά αν κάποιος έχει να γράψει κάτι για εμψύχωση ή κάποια πρόταση μπορεί να το γράψει από τώρα και να το δω αύριο. Ευχαριστώ για όλα.

----------


## masterridley

Καληνύχτα ρε! Και μη σε παίρνει από κάτω.

----------


## Bizarro

Λοιπόν επανέρχομαι στο θέμα, συγνώμη που δεν είπα κάτι αλλά εκείνη την ώρα την προηγούμενη φορά ήταν λίγο αργά και είμουν κουρασμένος και δεν είχα διάθεση να συνεχίσω. Όσον αφορά τους φίλους μου στο χωριό, οι περισσότεροι φίλοι που είχα ήταν προφανώς και οι συμμαθητές μου αφού με αυτούς περνούσα τις περισσότερες ώρες (σχολείο και φροντηστήρια). Δυστηχώς την τελευταία χρονιά στην 3η λυκείου είχε γίνει ένα μπέρδεμα στο οποίο έφταιγα και εγώ (καμιά σχέση με την κατάθλιψη που την έπαθα πολύ αργότερα), με αποτέλεσμα να μην μιλάμε πλέον. Φυσικά το γεγονός ξεχάστηκε εντελώς μετά από 1-2 χρόνια αλλά μετά από αυτό δεν μιλούσαμε και τόσο πολύ με τους πρώην πλέον φίλους μου. Φυσικά έκανα άλλους φίλους αλλά μετά την κατάθληψη σταμάτησα την εποικεινωνία και με αυτούς.

----------


## athanasoudaki

δες το σαν ενα μαθημα οτι πρεπει να σου φτανουν και τα λιγα και εγω ετσι το σκεφτομαι που τη μιση βδομαδα ειμαι στο χωριο μου με τη μαμα μου και την αλλη μιση στη πολη με τον τραμπουκο μπαμπα μου :P δεν εχει το χωριο σου χειρονακτικες εργασιες να ασχοληθεις??θα κανει και καλο στη γραμμη σου εμενα η μαμα μου με ψηνει αγρια να παω να την βοηθησω με τις ελιες και ψηνομαι...ξερω περνας δυσκολα αλλα δες και λιγο απο την αστεια πλευρα....

----------


## Bizarro

Κάποιες δουλειές υπάρχουν, σε χωράφια, καφετέριες κλπ, αλλά ο καθένας κοιτάει να βολέψει τους δικούς του με αποτέλεσμα να δουλεύουν όσοι έχουν τον συγγενή "βύσμα". Εμένα μου έχουν πει πολλές φορές για δουλειά και έχω ρωτήσει και εγώ αλλά στο τέλος με γράφουνε και παίρνουν κάποιον ποιό κοντινό γνωστό τους. Ίσως και να βλέπουν ότι είμαι παχουλός και πιστεύουν ότι δεν θα μπορώ να παίρνω τα πόδια μου σε περίπτωση χειρωνακτικής εργασίας.

----------


## δελφίνι

Αχ δεν ξέρω αν σε παρηγορεί αυτό αλλά εγώ είμαι 37 χρονών και είμαι ακριβώς στα ίδια. Νοιώθω άχρηστη και ανίκανη και δεν ξέρω αν υπάρχει μέλλον για μένα έτσι όπως έγινα γιατί έγινα και εγώ υπέρβαρη και γαμπρό όσο και να ψάχνω δεν βρήσκω και έχει πέσει και η ψυχολογία μου...μου λένε όμως ότι χιλιάδες κόσμος στην Ελλάδα τουλάχιστον είναι σε αυτήν την κατάσταση σαν εμάς.

----------


## deleted-member30-03

και τι σε κανει να πιστευεις πως αν ζουσες στη πολη θα ειχες ευκαιριες ? εγω αν και λιγο μεγαλυτερος σου, ζω στην Αθηνα και ειμαι αντικοινωνικος κι ανεργος επισης. κυκλοφορω μονο οταν υπαρχει καποια δουλεια να κανω ή καποιο ατομο που θελει να βγουμε. κι ενω θελω να αλλαξω και να βγαινω καθημερινα, τις πιο πολλες φορες δεν υπαρχουν ατομα διαθεσιμα που να θελουν να βγουν κι αυτα, κι ο καθενας ειτε χανεται στο μικροκοσμο του-ειτε εχει προβληματα και τρεχει αλλου-ειτε δεν εχει λεφτα ή ορεξη. αφου και λογο περιβαλλοντος εδω με τη φασαρια και τη βρωμα, μα και με τους ξενους που εχει γεμισει ο τοπος και δε ξερεις απο που θα σου ρθει, δεν αντεχετε. οι τελευταιοι ευθυνονται και για την ανεργια, αφου και απλα σαν ντελιβερι να θες να δουλεψεις, λενε μονο πακιστανια κι αλμπανια. οποτε μη νομιζεις πως θα αλλαζαν και πολλα, μπορει να ησουν και χειροτερα. ολοι τα βγαζουμε περα δυσκολα πλεον, τυχεροι οσοι βρηκαν εναν ανθρωπο να τους συντροφευει και να τους βοηθαει. οι υπολοιποι ή το παιρνουμε αποφαση και τολμαμε για κατι διαφορετικo, ή οσο αντεξουμε.

----------


## Bizarro

Όσο νάναι όμως, από το χωριό καλύτερα σε πόλη, μην νομίζεις και εδώ έχουμε γεμίσει με αλβανούς. Εδώ στο χωριό δεν υπάρχει δουλειά ούτε για δείγμα, να σου δώσω να καταλάβεις ζήτησα σε 2-3 τοπικές επειχηρήσεις να έρθω να δουλέψω με πολύ λίγα χρήματα ή ακόμη και αφειλοκερδώς προκυμένου να μαζέψω προυπηρεσία ώστε στο μέλλον να βρω κάτι καλύτερο, αλλά τζίφος. Κοιτάω και για άσχετες δουλειές με αυτό που έχω σπουδάσει, πχ σερβιτόρος ή εργάτης αλλά δεν παίρνουνε. Ότι υπάρχει από θέσεις εργασίας έχουν καλυφθεί πλήρως μιας και οι περισσότερες επειχηρήσεις είναι οικογενιακές και πλέον τις βαστάνε μόνοι τους. Ενώ σε μεγάλες πόλεις (δεν μιλάω απαραίτητα μόνο για Αθήνα), όλο και κάτι θα προκύψει. Το θέμα είναι ότι τα οικονομικά της οικογενειάς μου δεν μου το επειτρέπουν να πάω κάπου αλλού.

----------


## deleted-member30-03

ναι αλλα το προβλημα σου δεν ειναι μονο η ανεργια (οπως και σχεδον ολης της χωρας), μα και η κοινωνικοτητα. ακομα και να συμφωνισω μαζι σου για τις ευκαιριες, παλι αν δυσκολευεσαι εκει με τις παρεες, φαντασου πως θα ησουν σε μια πολη που γινεται ο χαμος, ειδικα στην αρρωστη Αθηνα. και δουλεια να βρεις, με ασχημες συνθηκες και δυσαρεστο περιβαλλον, ολους να ειναι αδιαφοροι και να τρεχουν (αν οχι να κοιτανε πως να σε φανε), ποσο να αντεξεις ?

υπαρχει μια παροιμια που λεει _καλυτερα πρωτος στο χωριο, παρα δευτερος στη πολη_. δε πιστευω πως την βγαλαν χωρις λογο. ετσι κι εγω θα προτιμουσα να φυγω μονιμα οπουδηποτε εκτος Αθηνων, να φτιαξω την επιχειρηση μου, να βρω και μια κοπελιτσα να παντρευτω (γιατι οι Αθηναιες με τοσες επιλογες χωριζουν για πλακα), να ησυχασει και το κεφαλι μου που γινεται καζανι (γιατι εδω ξερεις τα αυτοκινητα δε σταματουν ουτε το βραδυ).

τωρα εσυ εχωντας ζησει εκει τη ζωη σου ολη θα εχεις μαθει σε ηρεμους ρυθμους. γι'αυτο προτεινω να προσπαθησεις να ξαναγινεις οσο μπορεις κοινωνικος. προσπαθησε να κυκλοφορεις περισσοτερο, κανε γνωριμιες. και ηλπιζε στη πορεια να φτιαξουν τα πραγματα και να εχεις ευκαιριες. διαφορετικα παρτο αποφαση, μαζεψε τα ολα, βρες οσα λεφτα μπορεις, και σηκω και φυγε.

----------


## Bizarro

Κοίτα, όπως ανέφερα σε προηγούμενο μύνημα, πλέον το να κάνω παρέες είναι το τελευταίο που με απασχολεί, αυτό που με ενδιαφέρει περισσότερο είναι να βρω δουλειά και να χάσω κιλά, άντε να βρω και καμιά κοπέλα, ως εκεί. Παρέες το έχω πάρει απόφαση ότι δεν θα κάνω και πλέον δεν με ενδιαφέρει να κάνω. Το θέμα είναι ότι χωρίς χρήμα δεν κινήται τίποτα, ας βρω δουλειά και με τα λεφτά που θα παίρνω θα πηγαίνω καμιά καφετέρια, κανα γυμναστήριο, θα γνωρίσω κόσμο εκεί.

----------


## deleted-member30-03

κατανοητο, θες να προχωρησεις χωρις να βασιζεσαι στους αλλους. κι εμενα πλεον με εχουν απογοητευσει οι ανθρωποι. το προβλημα ομως ειναι, πως σε τουτη τη χωρα, ολοι μεσω των γνωστων πανε μπροστα. απο το να σε προτιμησουν σε μια δουλεια και της πλακας ακομα, μεχρι και το να βρεις συντροφο. ολοι εχουν τις παρεες τους κι αυτους επιλεγουν. γι'αυτο σου προτεινα να γινεις λιγο πιο κοινωνικος.

----------


## Konstantinoss

Για αρχή προσπάθησε να χάσεις κάποια κιλά, είναι βασικό γιατι θα σου τονώσει την αυτοεκτίμηση και θα σου ανεβάσει τη διάθεση να βρείς μιά κοπέλα, κατα δεύτερον το οτι είσαι άνεργος μην σε απασχολεί, είσαι μικρός σχετικά, ευκαιρίες καριέρας θα σου δωθούν. Εγώ στη θέση σου θα προσπαθούσα να κάνω γνωριμίες έστω κ μέσω ίντερνετ ατόμων απο άλλη περιοχή, ακόμη καλύτερα και απο πόλη, αυτο στο λέω γιατί εκτός του οτι θα σου κάνει καλό να κάνεις νέες γνωριμίες μπορεί να γνωρίσεις κ κάποια κοπέλα απο πόλη με ότι σημαίνει αυτο. Μην απελπίζεσαι, και μείς στη πόλη τί νομίζεις κάνουμε? Οι δουλειές μετρημένες και οι σχέσεις δύσκολες. Μην απελπίζεσαι πάντως γιατί και εγώ πολλές φορές λέω "τι κάνω?", ούτε κοπέλα έχω, ούτε δουλειά, οι φίλοι εξαφανίστηκαν με τα δικά τους κ έφτασα 32 να μένω με τους γονείς μου με συντροφιά τον σκύλο μου... ξαφνικά όμως μέσα σε ένα μήνα και κοπέλα βρήκα και καλή δουλειά! Τροχός είναι και γυρνάει για όλους... ΠΑΝΤΑ! Θετική σκέψη και προσπάθεια θέλει!

----------


## Bizarro

Παιδιά για να χάσω κιλά έχω κάνει πολλές προσπάθειες αυτά τα χρόνια αλλά κάθε φορά απελπίζομαι και τα παρατάω. Όπως είχα αναφέρει σε προηγούμενο μύνημα είχα φτάσει 95 κιλά (από 65) και με τα χίλια ζόρια έφτασα στα 83. Ευτηχώς δεν τα πήρα πίσω αλλά έμεινα στάσιμος εκεί, δεν έχω καταφέρει να χάσω άλλα. Επειδής βλέπω ότι πολλοί λέτε να ξεκινήσω με τα κιλά, θα κάνω παραπάνω προσπάθειες, ότι μπορώ τέλος πάντων εντώς των ορίων του χωριού μου.

----------


## Bizarro

Παιδιά επανέρχομαι πάλι με το θέμα. Αφότου άνοιξα αυτό το θέμα και διάβασα τις απαντήσεις σας, μπήκα σε βαθιά σκέψη με αποτέλεσμα να σκέφτομαι το μέλλον μου και να με ποιάνει απελπισία, τίποτα νέο δηλαδή. Μόνο που βασικά τώρα κάτι άλλαξε, τις τελευταίες μέρες δεν μπορώ να κοιμηθώ, ενώ είμαι κουρασμένος και ξαπλώνω στο κρεβάτι, με ποιάνουν βαθιές σκέψεις με αποτέλεσμα να με κρατάνε ξύπνιο. Συνήθως πέφτω για ύπνο πριν τις 12 και κοιμάμαι αμέσως. Τα πρωινά ξυπνάω γύρω στις 8 με 8.30 χωρίς ιδιαίτερη δυσκολία (με βοηθάει και το ξυπνητήρι). Αλλά τις τελευταίες μέρες έχει παραγίνει το κακό, με δυσκολία κοιμάμαι πριν τις 2 την νύχτα, μερικές φορές πάει και 3, και χθες πήγε ακόμη και 4 τα ξημερώματα. Με παίρνει ο ύπνος μόνο αφού έχω εξαντληθεί πάρα πολύ από την αυπνία. Αυτό έχει σαν αποτέλεσμα να δυσκολεύομαι να ξυπνήσω τα πρωινά ακόμη και με ξυπνητήρι. Δεν ξέρω τι να κάνω, με έχει αποσυντονίσει εντελώς αυτό το θέμα.

----------


## alenxaderkontin

Μην αναβάλλεις τίποτα για το αύριο.. Κάνε μια νέα αρχή. Από αύριο το πρωί! Κάνε μερικούς φίλους. Μην ξεχνάς πως εσύ επιλεγείς τους φίλους σου. Κατα την γνωμη μου δεν πρέπει να πιέζεσαι πολύ για τα κιλά.. όπως τα απέκτησες έτσι και θα τα χάσεις. βγες απο το σπιτι.. Τωρα..

----------


## Bizarro

> Μην αναβάλλεις τίποτα για το αύριο.. Κάνε μια νέα αρχή. Από αύριο το πρωί! Κάνε μερικούς φίλους. Μην ξεχνάς πως εσύ επιλεγείς τους φίλους σου. Κατα την γνωμη μου δεν πρέπει να πιέζεσαι πολύ για τα κιλά.. όπως τα απέκτησες έτσι και θα τα χάσεις. βγες απο το σπιτι.. Τωρα..


Προσπαθώ, αλλά αυτό το μυαλό μου δεν με αφήνει, δεν βοηθάνε και τα υπόλοιπα πράγματα (οικογένεια, χωριό, λεφτά κλπ). Το θέμα με τα κιλά μου είναι το μόνο που ίσως μπορώ να παλέψω τώρα, γιατί από δουλειές και λεφτά δεν κόβω να γίνεται κάτι άμεσα.

----------


## deleted-member30-03

μπα ουτε με αυτα. αμα δε περπατας καθημερινα και να λιωνεις γυμναστηριο, δε προκειται να δεις σημαντικη αλλαγη με μια-δυο ωρες γυμναστικης στο σπιτι. το λεω επειδη το εχω δοκιμασει.

οσον αφορα τον υπνο, κοιμαμαι περιπου στις 3-4 καθε βραδυ και ξυπναω μετα τις 12-1 το μεσημερι. το προβλημα της αϋπνιας δεν αντιμετωπιζεται αμα ολη μερα δε κανεις τπτ και εισαι ξεκουραστος. ειναι λογικο να πεφτεις να κοιμηθεις και να σου βγαινει οση ενεργεια εχει απομεινει. ειδικα αμα καιγεσαι στον υπολογιστη, το μονο που κουραζεις στην ουσια ειναι τα ματια σου και το μυαλο σου, οχι το σωμα σου.

----------


## Bizarro

> 1) μπα ουτε με αυτα. αμα δε περπατας καθημερινα και να λιωνεις γυμναστηριο, δε προκειται να δεις σημαντικη αλλαγη με μια-δυο ωρες γυμναστικης στο σπιτι. το λεω επειδη το εχω δοκιμασει.
> 
> 2) οσον αφορα τον υπνο, κοιμαμαι περιπου στις 3-4 καθε βραδυ και ξυπναω μετα τις 12-1 το μεσημερι. το προβλημα της αϋπνιας δεν αντιμετωπιζεται αμα ολη μερα δε κανεις τπτ και εισαι ξεκουραστος. ειναι λογικο να πεφτεις να κοιμηθεις και να σου βγαινει οση ενεργεια εχει απομεινει. ειδικα αμα καιγεσαι στον υπολογιστη, το μονο που κουραζεις στην ουσια ειναι τα ματια σου και το μυαλο σου, οχι το σωμα σου.


1)Γυμναστήριο δεν παίζει, ίσως μπορώ να κάνω κάτι έξω, έχουμε και ένα γηπεδάκι μπάσκετ στο οποίο δεν μαζέυεται κανείς για μπάσκετ. Είναι σχετικά μικρό αλλά ήδη έχω πάει 3 φορές από τότες που άνοιξα αυτό το θέμα εδώ και τρέχω γύρω γύρω. Δεν είναι ότι καλύτερο αλλά από το τίποτα... Εννοείται ότι στο σπίτι δεν υπάρχει κάτι να κάνω από θέμα γυμναστικής, οπότε αναγκαστικά έξω. Απλώς το θέμα είναι ότι εδώ στο χωριό ακόμη και έξω δεν υπάρχουν πολλά πράγματα να κάνω, αλλά θα το παλέψω όσο μπορώ.

2) Κοίτα όπως είπα αρχικά κοιμόμουν κανονικά, δεν είχα πρόβλημα με τον ύπνο, το πρόβλημα δημιουργήθηκε πρόσφατα αφότου άνοιξα το θέμα εδώ. Με το ξαπλώνω μπαίνω σε διαλογισμό και δεν μπορώ να κοιμηθώ.

----------


## stefanos14587

> Όλη την ημέρα μου την περνάω μπροστά στον υπολογιστή, στο ιντερνέτ και στην τηλεόραση. Τις υπόλοιπες ώρες κοιμάμαι.


Εχεις σκεφτει οτι αυτο δεν ειναι και τοσο κακο; Οτι αλλοι θα σε ζηλευαν πολυ; Οτι πολλοι θα ηθελαν να ειναι στη θεση σου; Ξερω οτι εχεις αναγκη να δουλεψεις και για οικονομικους λογους και για να νιωθεις οτι κατι κανεις. Αλλα γιατι δεν το απολαμβανεις απλα; Δες τηλεοραση, μπες ιντερνετ, ενα σωρο ωραια πραγματα μπορεις να δεις και να κανεις εκει. Να μαθεις, να ενημερωθεις, να μιλησεις με κοσμο, να ψυχαγωγηθεις. Θα ερθει και η δουλεια. Αφου εχεις να φας, αυτο ειναι το σημαντικο. Ασε που αν δεν υπηρχαν οι ανεργοι, πως θα ζουσαν τα καναλια; Ποιοι θα βλεπανε τηλεοραση το πρωι ας πουμε; Οι νοικοκυρες μονο δε φτανουν  :Smile:

----------


## Bizarro

> Εχεις σκεφτει οτι αυτο δεν ειναι και τοσο κακο; Οτι αλλοι θα σε ζηλευαν πολυ; Οτι πολλοι θα ηθελαν να ειναι στη θεση σου; Ξερω οτι εχεις αναγκη να δουλεψεις και για οικονομικους λογους και για να νιωθεις οτι κατι κανεις. Αλλα γιατι δεν το απολαμβανεις απλα; Δες τηλεοραση, μπες ιντερνετ, ενα σωρο ωραια πραγματα μπορεις να δεις και να κανεις εκει. Να μαθεις, να ενημερωθεις, να μιλησεις με κοσμο, να ψυχαγωγηθεις. Θα ερθει και η δουλεια. Αφου εχεις να φας, αυτο ειναι το σημαντικο. Ασε που αν δεν υπηρχαν οι ανεργοι, πως θα ζουσαν τα καναλια; Ποιοι θα βλεπανε τηλεοραση το πρωι ας πουμε; Οι νοικοκυρες μονο δε φτανουν


Τα κάνω όλα αυτά που λες, ενημερώνομαι, ψυχαγωγούμαι, μιλάω με παλιούς μου συμφοιτητές, και για δουλειές έχω ψάξει σε αγγελίες μέσω ίντερνετ, αλλά εγώ προσωπικά δεν το βλέπω σαν καλό να κάθομαι τόσες ώρες μπροστά στον υπολογιστή. Απλώς ο υπολογιστής είναι και αυτός ένα είδος ψυχαγωγίας και από την στιγμή που εδώ στο χωριό δεν μπορώ να κάνω τίποτα άλλο, ο υπολογιστής είναι αυτός που μου μένει για να ασχοληθώ. Εγώ προσωπικά δεν το θεωρώ άξιο για να με ζηλεύουν άλλοι, πλέον όλοι έχουν και από έναν υπολογιστή και ίντερνετ (με πολύ ελάχιστες εξαιρέσεις φυσικά). Εμένα δεν με απασχολεί αυτό, με απασχολεί το θέμα το πως έφτασα να ασχολούμαι μόνο με τον υπολογιστή και τίποτα άλλο μιας και έχω κολήσει σε ένα κολοχωρίο (συγνώμη για την λέξη) και δεν μπορώ να κάνω τίποτα. Από δουλειές πες εντάξει, δεν θα έβρισκα ούτε σε πόλη, αλλά δεν μπορώ να κάνω και τίποτα άλλο, ούτε γυμναστική, ούτε νέος κόσμος υπάρχει, τίποτα, απολύτως τίποτα.

----------


## λιλιουμ

Eγω αν εμενα σε χωριο (που σχεδον σε χωριο μενω), θα ειχα χιλια πραγματα να ασχοληθω, ενα κηπακι να κλαδευω τριανταφυλλιες, ενα περιβολακι να φυτευω μαρουλακια, βολτες στη φυση, γατακια σκυλακια, ποδηλαταδα, μπανιο στη θαλασσα αν εισαι παραθαλασσια, περιπατοι στο βουνο αν εισαι σε βουνο, μαγειρικη, ζαχαροπλαστικη, δουλειες στο σπιτι και χειροτεχνηματα, τα περισσοτερα απο αυτα τα κανω τωρα και περναω χαρμα!!

Σε αλλους φταιει οτι ειναι στη μεγαλουπολη και τους λειπει η φυση και χανονται μες στην πολυκοσμια, σε αλλους φταιει η φυση και το χωριο. Ε στην πραγματικοτητα το ξερο μας το κεφαλι μας φταιει μονο. Και αν δε σαρεσει εκει που μενεις, μπορεις να το αλλαξεις. Και αν προς το παρον δε μπορεις να το αλλαξεις, μπορεις εντωμεταξυ να το εκμεταλλευτεις οσο το δυνατον περισσοτερο για να περνας καλα.

Παντα υπαρχουν τροποι, αυτο που λειπει συνηθως ειναι η θεληση και η δραση.

----------


## Bizarro

> Eγω αν εμενα σε χωριο (που σχεδον σε χωριο μενω), θα ειχα χιλια πραγματα να ασχοληθω, ενα κηπακι να κλαδευω τριανταφυλλιες, ενα περιβολακι να φυτευω μαρουλακια, βολτες στη φυση, γατακια σκυλακια, ποδηλαταδα, μπανιο στη θαλασσα αν εισαι παραθαλασσια, περιπατοι στο βουνο αν εισαι σε βουνο, μαγειρικη, ζαχαροπλαστικη, δουλειες στο σπιτι και χειροτεχνηματα, τα περισσοτερα απο αυτα τα κανω τωρα και περναω χαρμα!!
> 
> Σε αλλους φταιει οτι ειναι στη μεγαλουπολη και τους λειπει η φυση και χανονται μες στην πολυκοσμια, σε αλλους φταιει η φυση και το χωριο. Ε στην πραγματικοτητα το ξερο μας το κεφαλι μας φταιει μονο. Και αν δε σαρεσει εκει που μενεις, μπορεις να το αλλαξεις. Και αν προς το παρον δε μπορεις να το αλλαξεις, μπορεις εντωμεταξυ να το εκμεταλλευτεις οσο το δυνατον περισσοτερο για να περνας καλα.
> 
> Παντα υπαρχουν τροποι, αυτο που λειπει συνηθως ειναι η θεληση και η δραση.


1) Κήπο ή περιβόλι για δέντρα, φυτά, γατάκια, σκυλάκια κλπ δεν έχουμε
2) Θάλασσα έχουμε αλλά δεν είναι δίπλα, έχουμε κοντά, όμως μόνο με αυτοκίνητο αλλά που λεφτά για βενζίνη;
3) Περίπατοι στο βουνό είναι καλή ιδέα αλλά συμβαίνει το εξής, δεν ξέρω αν γίνεται παντού αλλά εδώ στο χωριό τα αδέσποτα σκυλιά σπέρνουν και θερίζουν, φοβάσαι να βγεις μόνος σου έξω, στην πόλη έχεις τους κλέφτες εδώ έχουμε τα αδέσποτα. Βγαίνουμε μόνο μέσα στο χωριό και μόνο μέρα. Νύχτα μόνο αν είμαστε παρέα, έστω 2-3 άτομα, για να μας βλέπουν πολλούς και να φοβούνται τα σκυλιά, αλλά εγώ παρέες δεν έχω.
4) μέσα στο σπίτι βοηθάω σε ότι δουλειές υπάρχουν, αλλά ως εκεί, τι άλλο να κάνω;
5) ναι, δεν μου αρέσει εδώ που μένω, αλλά όπως ανέφερα στο πρώτο μύνημα λογω οικονομικού δεν μπορώ να πάω κάπου αλλού.
6) εδώ στο χωριό δεν λείπει μόνο η θέληση, λείπει και δράση

Προσπαθώ να βρω την θέληση, αλλά τα πράγματα δεν βοηθάνε.

----------


## deleted-member30-03

οσον αφορα τη δραση, μη νομιζεις οτι υπαρχει και τοσο στη πολη. αμα δεν εχεις δουλεια, στανταρντ φιλους και ενα προγραμμα να ακολουθεις καθημερινα, το οποιο φυσικα θελει λεφτα μα καποια στιγμη κουραζει κι ολας γιατι δε μπορεις να εισαι ολη μερα στο ποδαρι, παλι θα βαρεθεις. εδω μπορει να εχουμε τοσες επιλογες γυρω μας, αλλα αυτο ακριβως και σε συνδιασμο με τη πολυκοσμια και φασαρια, μας κανει να βαριομαστε ευκολα. ειναι σαν να τα εχεις ολα ετοιμα, ετσι δε χρειαζεται να κυνηγησεις κατι. σαφως εσενα μπορει να σε βοηθουσε, αλλα αφου δεν εχεις την ορεξη εκει που ειναι ηρεμα, πως θα σου ρθει ξαφνικα εδω ? μπορει στο ξεκινημα να εισαι ορεξατος βεβαια, γιατι θα εχεις αλλες προσδοκιες, αλλα αργοτερα πιστευω θα ζητας την ηρεμια που συνηθισες.

----------


## ioannis2

Bizzaro, διαβασα και εγω το θέμα σου. Θα κρατήσω το τελευταίο που είπες στη λίλιουμ, "προσπαθώ να βρω τη θέληση αλλά τα πράγματα δε βοηθάνε", νομίζω σ αυτο κρύβεται η ουσία του προβλήματος σου. Σε συνδυασμό με το να μην κανει το ατομο λάθη ή να χάσει ευκαιρίες σε κάποια κρίσιμη καμπή της ζωης του γιατι ότι κανεις εκει ειτε το αντιλαμβανεσαι ειτε όχι αυτο ειναι που σου καθοριζει τη συνεχεια στη ζωη (σε σενα οι ευκαιρίες που έχασες ή οι λάθος κινήσεις με το που τελειωσες τις σπουδες σου). Κι αμα σου συμβει κατι τετοιο, οποιαδήποτε κι αν ειναι η αιτία ειναι σαν να μπαίνεις σε έναν κυκεώνα, βρισκεσαι ηδη προ τετελεσμενων γεγονοτων των οποιων η φυση ειναι τετοια και η στιγμη στην οποια γινονται τετοια που σου καθοριζει τη συνεχεια (επιλογες σε σχεση με τη δουλεια και επιστροφη στο χωριο). Κι αμα εισαι ανθρωπος που ειχες ονειρα και στοχους σαφείς απο πριν τελειωσεις τις σπουδες και ειχες αφοσιωθει στις σπουδες και στο τι θα θελες να κανεις μετα απο τις σπουδες και δεν εισαι χαρακτηρας απ αυτους που λενε ότι θελει ας προκύψει η σκέψη σου δεν ηρεμα με το που εισαι στο λαθος για σενα δρομο και κατευθυνει τις προσπάθειες σου (που μπορει να ναι απέλπιδες) στο πως να ξεφυγεις και να μπεις στο σωστο δρομο, δλδ στο δρομο που ονειρευτηκες. Γι αυτο αμελεις αλλες πτυχες του εαυτου σου και της ζωης σου πχ φυσικη κατασταση ή ασχολεισαι με ασχετα πράγματα απλα για να σκοτωνεις την ωρα σου μεχρι να βρεθεις εκει που θα θελες. Αυτα που σου λεει η λιλιουμ βοηθουν να ηρεμησεις και να παιρνας ωραια το χρονο σου. Μην αμελεις τον εαυτο σου, τα κιλα χανονται με λίγη θεληση. Με τις σπουδες διατηρησε επαφη με καθε τροπο με το αντικειμενο και πάλεψε το να βρεις δουλεια οπουδηποτε οσο δυσκολα κι αν εχουν τα πραγματα.

----------


## Bizarro

> 1) Κήπο ή περιβόλι για δέντρα, φυτά, γατάκια, σκυλάκια κλπ δεν έχουμε
> 2) Θάλασσα έχουμε αλλά δεν είναι δίπλα, έχουμε κοντά, όμως μόνο με αυτοκίνητο αλλά που λεφτά για βενζίνη;
> 3) Περίπατοι στο βουνό είναι καλή ιδέα αλλά συμβαίνει το εξής, δεν ξέρω αν γίνεται παντού αλλά εδώ στο χωριό τα αδέσποτα σκυλιά σπέρνουν και θερίζουν, φοβάσαι να βγεις μόνος σου έξω, στην πόλη έχεις τους κλέφτες εδώ έχουμε τα αδέσποτα. Βγαίνουμε μόνο μέσα στο χωριό και μόνο μέρα. Νύχτα μόνο αν είμαστε παρέα, έστω 2-3 άτομα, για να μας βλέπουν πολλούς και να φοβούνται τα σκυλιά, αλλά εγώ παρέες δεν έχω.
> 4) μέσα στο σπίτι βοηθάω σε ότι δουλειές υπάρχουν, αλλά ως εκεί, τι άλλο να κάνω;
> 5) ναι, δεν μου αρέσει εδώ που μένω, αλλά όπως ανέφερα στο πρώτο μύνημα λογω οικονομικού δεν μπορώ να πάω κάπου αλλού.
> 6) εδώ στο χωριό δεν λείπει μόνο η θέληση, λείπει και δράση
> 
> Προσπαθώ να βρω την θέληση, αλλά τα πράγματα δεν βοηθάνε.





> Bizzaro, διαβασα και εγω το θέμα σου. Θα κρατήσω το τελευταίο που είπες στη λίλιουμ, "προσπαθώ να βρω τη θέληση αλλά τα πράγματα δε βοηθάνε", νομίζω σ αυτο κρύβεται η ουσία του προβλήματος σου. Σε συνδυασμό με το να μην κανει το ατομο λάθη ή να χάσει ευκαιρίες σε κάποια κρίσιμη καμπή της ζωης του γιατι ότι κανεις εκει ειτε το αντιλαμβανεσαι ειτε όχι αυτο ειναι που σου καθοριζει τη συνεχεια στη ζωη (σε σενα οι ευκαιρίες που έχασες ή οι λάθος κινήσεις με το που τελειωσες τις σπουδες σου). Κι αμα σου συμβει κατι τετοιο, οποιαδήποτε κι αν ειναι η αιτία ειναι σαν να μπαίνεις σε έναν κυκεώνα, βρισκεσαι ηδη προ τετελεσμενων γεγονοτων των οποιων η φυση ειναι τετοια και η στιγμη στην οποια γινονται τετοια που σου καθοριζει τη συνεχεια (επιλογες σε σχεση με τη δουλεια και επιστροφη στο χωριο). Κι αμα εισαι ανθρωπος που ειχες ονειρα και στοχους σαφείς απο πριν τελειωσεις τις σπουδες και ειχες αφοσιωθει στις σπουδες και στο τι θα θελες να κανεις μετα απο τις σπουδες και δεν εισαι χαρακτηρας απ αυτους που λενε ότι θελει ας προκύψει η σκέψη σου δεν ηρεμα με το που εισαι στο λαθος για σενα δρομο και κατευθυνει τις προσπάθειες σου (που μπορει να ναι απέλπιδες) στο πως να ξεφυγεις και να μπεις στο σωστο δρομο, δλδ στο δρομο που ονειρευτηκες. Γι αυτο αμελεις αλλες πτυχες του εαυτου σου και της ζωης σου πχ φυσικη κατασταση ή ασχολεισαι με ασχετα πράγματα απλα για να σκοτωνεις την ωρα σου μεχρι να βρεθεις εκει που θα θελες. Αυτα που σου λεει η λιλιουμ βοηθουν να ηρεμησεις και να παιρνας ωραια το χρονο σου. Μην αμελεις τον εαυτο σου, τα κιλα χανονται με λίγη θεληση. Με τις σπουδες διατηρησε επαφη με καθε τροπο με το αντικειμενο και πάλεψε το να βρεις δουλεια οπουδηποτε οσο δυσκολα κι αν εχουν τα πραγματα.


Ευχαριστώ για την απάντηση, παρόλα αυτά δεν έχει αλάξει κάτι από αυτά που γράφω στο μύνημα που αναφέρομαι στην lilium και στο οποίο αναφέρεσαι και εσύ οπότε δεν μπορώ να κάνω και πολλά, αλλά έχω ξεκινήσει κάποιες προσπάθειες όσον αφορά τα κιλά μου, για κάποιο λόγο έχω κολλήσει στο ότι πρέπει να χάσω οποσδήποτε κιλά. Δυστηχώς με τις σπουδές μου όταν ξεκινάω το διάβασμα και τις επαναλήψεις κάτι με ποιάνει, μια απελπισία ίσως, και μου αποσπάει την προσοχή με αποτέλεσμα να μην μπορώ να συγκεντρωθώ. Δεν μπορώ να καταλάβω γιατί γίνεται αυτό, πιστεύω ότι έχω μείνει πολύ πίσω στο θέμα εξέληξης πάνω στον τομέα που σπούδασα, και όταν σκέφτομαι ότι πρέπει να μάθω κι άλλα πράγματα πέραν αυτών που ξέρω, δεν ξέρω από που να ξεκινήσω και με ποιάνει απελπισία, δεν ξέρω αν κατάλαβες τι εννοώ.

----------


## Bizarro

Παιδιά, επαναφέρω το θέμα μετά από όλο αυτόν τον καιρό. Μου συνέβησαν κάποια πράγματα και πάω να σκάσω, δεν ξέρω τι να κάνω. Αυτή την στιγμή ψάχνω για τηλέφωνα δωρεάν ψυχολογικής υποστήριξης, και με την πρώτη ευκαιρία θα καλέσω κάποιον ψυχολόγο. Γραπτώς δεν μπορώ να περιγράψω πλήρως αυτά που νιώθω τώρα, πιστεύω ότι αν κάποιος ακούσει τον τόνο της φωνής μου, θα με καταλάβει καλύτερα χωρίς να πω τίποτα.

Όπως βλέπετε το ακριβώς προηγούμενο μυνημά μου γράφτηκε στις 4/11/2012, περίπου 1 έτος και 2 μήνες πριν από την σημερινή μέρα. Από τότες ακόμη παλεύω με τα προβληματά μου, και πιστεύω ότι έκανα μια μικρή πρόοδο. Έχω κάνει κάποιους φίλους, βγαίνω και λίγο έξω (όχι πολύ, αλλά λιγάκι βγαίνω).

Πρόσφατα κάτι συνέβη, το οποίο πίστευω ότι ήταν το καλύτερο πράγμα που μου συνέβη εως τώρα. Αλλά κάτι έγινε και δεν μπόρεσα να το χαρώ, και εκεί που είχα έστω και μια μικρή πρόοδο, άρχισα πάλι να αισθάνομαι πάρα πολύ άσχημα για τον εαυτό μου. Εδώ και μια εβδομάδα δεν τρώω τίποτα και δεν έχω καθόλου όρεξη να βγω έξω και να δω τους φίλους μου.

Με τα πολλά πολλά πριν λίγο καιρό με πήραν σε ένα πρόγραμμα του ΟΑΕΔ, σε αυτά τα 5μηνα. Η πρώτη μου δουλειά εδώ και 5 χρόνια, από τότες που πήρα το πτυχίο μου. Φυσικά δεν είναι και ότι καλύτερο (5 μήνες προς 490 ευρώ τον μήνα), αλλά από το τίποτα κάτι ήταν και αυτό (όποιος ζητάει τα πολλά χάνει και τα λίγα). Να σημειώσω το εξής, έχει σημασία για κάτι που θα πω παρακάτω: η αδερφή μου είναι σε ένα παρόμοιο πρόγραμμα, όχι στο ίδιο με το δικό μου, στο οποίο δουλεύει ήδη 3 μήνες σε αυτό και τώρα κοντεύει στον 4ο. Σε αυτούς τους 3-4 μήνες ο ΟΑΕΔ (σε συνεργασία με την Επιθεώρηση Εργασίας υποθέτω) έχουν κάνει αρκετές φορές έφοδο στην επιχείρηση που απασχολεί την αδερφή μου. Φυσικά η επιχείρηση, αλλά και η αδερφή μου είναι τυπικοί στα καθήκοντά τους, οπότε δεν υπήρξε ποτές κάποιο πρόβλημα, όλα καλά.

Με εμένα λοιπόν τι συνέβη; Η σύμβαση την οποία υπέγραψα όμως λέει ότι πρέπει να δουλεύω Δευτέρα ως Παρασκευή και 8 το πρωί με 4 τα απογεύματα, σύνολο 40 ώρες την εβδομάδα.Στην θέση που με τοποθετήσανε στην επιχείρηση που με επιλέξανε υπάρχει ένα θεματάκι. Και τι εννοώ με αυτό, εκεί που με τοποθετήσανε πρέπει να δουλεύω και πέραν του προβλεπόμενου ωραρίου της επιχείρησης και ακόμη και τα Σαββατοκύριακα. Δηλαδή συνολικά να δουλεύω κανονικά στις 40 ώρες την εβδομάδα, αλλά κάποιες φορές αντί να έρθω 8 το πρωί με 4 το απόγευμα να έρθω 10 το πρωί με 6 το απόγευμα (τυχαίες ώρες) ή να έρθω Σάββατο και να πάρω ρεπό μια άλλη μέρα. Εγώ στην αρχή είχα τους ενδοιασμούς μου αλλά επειδής ήθελα την δουλειά και τα λεφτά τους εξήγησα ότι δεν έχω πρόβλημα να έρχομαι 40 ώρες την εβδομάδα αλλά επειδής η Επιθεώρηση Εργασίας κάνει τακτικά εφόδους θέλω να είμαι καλυμμένος για να μην βρούμε τον μπελά μας (εξάλλου σε αυτές τις περιπτώσεις βρίσκει τον μπελά της και η επιχείρηση). Η επιχείρηση με βεβαίωσε ότι θα το κανονίσει και ότι δεν θα έχουμε πρόβλημα (μάλιστα μετά από μερικές μέρες μου είπαν ότι κάλεσαν τον ΟΑΕΔ και ότι συμφώνησαν να έρχομαι εκτός ωραρίου, αν θέλω το πιστεύω φυσικά). Από τότες όμως δεν έχω λάβει κάποιο επίσημο έγγραφο που να λέει ότι έχω το ελεύθερο να έρχομαι και άλλες ώρες. Δηλαδή αυτά που μου λένε, χωρίς επίσημα έγγραφα, είναι λόγια του αέρα.

Μετά από μερικές μέρες ήρθε κάποιος, ο οποίος ΔΕΝ ήταν εργαζόμενος της επιχείρησης, αλλά ήξερε τι συμβαίνει, και μου είπε ότι θα κάνει καταγγελία σε μένα προσωπικά επειδής πάω και δουλεύω εκτός ωραρίου. Εγώ από την στιγμή που δεν είχα επίσημο έγγραφο στα χέρια μου που να λέει ότι θα δουλεύω με κυλιόμενο ωράριο, φοβήθηκα. Δεν ήθελα καθόλου να χάσω την δουλειά. Αρχικά πήγα και ξαναμίλησα με τον εργοδότη ο οποίος με διαβεβαίωσε ότι δεν υπάρχει κάποιο πρόβλημα. Εγώ όμως που δεν είχα κάποιο επίσημο έγγραφο στα χέρια μου είπα να πάρω και ένα τηλέφωνο τον ΟΑΕΔ για να ζητήσω κάποιες συμβουλές. Να μου πουν τέλος πάντων πως να κινηθώ. Ο ΟΑΕΔ μου είπε ότι το σωστό είναι να κάνω ότι λέει η σύμβαση, δηλαδή να έρχομαι μόνο από Δευτέρα ως Παρασκευή και 8 το πρωί με 4 το απόγευμα. Ο ΟΑΕΔ όμως με κρέμασε, αν και κατανοώ αυτό που έκανε, και αποφάσισε να καλέσει την επιχείρηση που δουλεύω για να δει τι τρέχει.

Από εκείνη την ημέρα λοιπόν ξεκίνησαν τα προβλήματα. Ο εργοδότης νομίζει ότι κάλεσα τον ΟΑΕΔ για να κάνω καταγγελία επειδής με βάζουν και δουλεύω διαφορετικά ωράρια, ενώ εγώ είχα τονίσει εξαρχής στον ΟΑΕΔ ότι καλώ καθαρά για συμβουλευτικούς λόγους, θέλω συμβουλές και τίποτα άλλο. Δεν είχα σκοπό να κάνω κάποια καταγγελία. Απλώς ήθελα κάποιες συμβουλές για να μην βρεθώ προ εκπλήξεων. Τελικά με βρέθηκα προ εκπλήξεων. Πλέον ο εργοδότης, οι εργαζόμενοι και τα μερικά ακόμη παιδιά που δουλεύουν για αυτόν μέσω του ίδιου προγράμματος με κοιτάνε με μισό μάτι. Νομίζουν ότι πήρα τηλέφωνο για να κάνω καταγγελία και να καταστρέψω τις δουλειές τους. Από εκείνη την ημέρα δεν μιλάω με κανέναν. Πάω στην ώρα μου, κάνω την δουλειά μου, και φεύγω την ώρα του σχολάσματος. Όλες αυτές τις ώρες χωρίς να μιλάω με κανέναν, δηλαδή χωρίς να μου μιλάνε, εκτός από ελάχιστες περιπτώσεις λόγω δουλειάς. Μάλιστα είμαι αρκετά σίγουρος ότι μιλάνε πίσω από την πλάτη μου και με χώνουν, αρκετά βαθιά μάλιστα.

Φοβάμαι για το τι πρόκυται να συμβεί, μου λένε ότι φέρθηκα αντιεπαγγελματικά, ενώ οι ίδιοι που θέλανε να με βγάλουνε εκτός ωραρίου φέρθηκαν αρκετά επαγγελματίες. Έχω αρχίσει πάλι να νιώθω καταπιεσμένος, έχω σταματήσει το φαγητό, τρώω μόνο λίγο το μεσημέρι για να μην πέσω κάτω από την πείνα, πρωινό, απογευματινό, βραδινό τα έχω κόψει όλα εδώ και μια εβδομάδα. ΔΕν βγαίνω έξω, σταμάτησα να βλέπω τους φίλους μου. Πραγματικά δεν ξέρω τι να κάνω. Έχω απελπιστεί.

----------


## Diana1982

Σταμάτα βρε πουλάκι μου,να γράφεις 'τότες' και 'ποτές'...μας το είπες ότι είσαι από χωριό,μη μας το επισημαίνεις όλη την ώρα.!

----------


## Bizarro

> Σταμάτα βρε πουλάκι μου,να γράφεις 'τότες' και 'ποτές'...μας το είπες ότι είσαι από χωριό,μη μας το επισημαίνεις όλη την ώρα.!


Ευχαριστώ για την απάντηση, θα προσέχω περισσότερο τι γράφω την επόμενη φορά.

----------


## ftatl

ψιτ καλα εκανες ελα τωρα επειδη οι αλλοι ειναι ραγιαδες και γλυφτιδες θα πρεπει για 490 ευρω να εισαι δουλος και να δουλευεις πανω απο το 8ωρο συν σαββατοκυριακα ελεος! Κι αμα σε κοιτανε περιεργα στα τετοια σου εσυ πας στην ωρα σου και φευγεις στην ωρα σου. τι ειναι ο εργοδοτης μαγκας???

----------


## ftatl

dianna εχει τυχει κι εχω δει κι αλλες παρατηρησεις σου σε αλλα θεματα τουλαχιστον ξερει ορθογραφια μην τα θελουμε κι ολα δικα μας!!!

----------


## Bizarro

> ψιτ καλα εκανες ελα τωρα επειδη οι αλλοι ειναι ραγιαδες και γλυφτιδες θα πρεπει για 490 ευρω να εισαι δουλος και να δουλευεις πανω απο το 8ωρο συν σαββατοκυριακα ελεος! Κι αμα σε κοιτανε περιεργα στα τετοια σου εσυ πας στην ωρα σου και φευγεις στην ωρα σου. τι ειναι ο εργοδοτης μαγκας???


Εμένα δεν με πείραξαν οι ώρες, αντιθέτως, έτσι κι αλλιώς αν διαβάσεις τα προηγούμενα μηνύματά μου, θα καταλάβεις είμουν άνεργος και κάθομαι όλη την ώρα. Το θέμα είναι ότι γίνεται έλεγχος από την επιθεώρηση εργασίας (είναι εξακριβωμένο) και αν γίνει καμιά στραβή θα χάσω και εγώ την δουλειά μου. Και εγώ δεν θέλω να χάσω την δουλειά, για αυτό επικοινώνησα με τον ΟΑΕΔ, για να μην γίνει καμιά στραβή. Αλλά έτσι όπως έγιναν τα πράγματα, πάλι έχω πρόβλημα, για αυτό έχω σκάσει τώρα. Φυσάω και ξεφυσάω, δεν ξέρω τι να κάνω, και το θέμα είναι ότι τα κατάφερα μόνος μου.

----------


## ftatl

Bizzaro να υπερασπιστεις τον εαυτο σου νταξει αθελα σου το κανες κι αν δεν το κανες εσυ θα το κανε αλλος με ενα συν ενδεχομενο να χασεις τη δουλεια σου και οι υπολοιποι που ειναι στα 5μηνα καλο τους εκανες οχι κακο! Πιασε τον εργοδοτη και πες του οτι εκανες γκαφα χωρις να το θελεις αν νιωθεις τοσο ασχημα. Ειμαι της γνωμης να κανεις οτι λεει η συμβαση σου και τις υπολοιπες ωρες κανε κατι αλλο οτιδηποτε εστω κι αν σου φαινεται ανευ σημασιας καντο.

----------


## ΧωρίςΣκιά

> Ευχαριστώ για τις απαντήσεις, φίλους έχω ή μάλλον είχα, πλέον έχω χαθεί με όλους. 4 χρόνια είναι πολύς καιρός, πλέον αυτά τα άτομα σήμερα δεν είναι αυτά τα άτομα που γνώριζα πριν 4 χρόνια. Έχω σκεφτεί να ανοιχτώ σε κάποιον φίλο μου αλλά πλέον δεν εμπιστεύομαι κανέναν γιατί όπως είπα δεν τα γνωρίζω πλέον αυτά τα άτομα. Έχω φτάσει στο σημείο να είμαστε άγνωστοι ακόμη και με παιδιά που είμασταν συμαθητές από την 1η δημοτικού μέχρι και την 3η λυκείου, δηλαδή 12 ολόκληρα χρόνια. Δεν ξέρω με ποιόν να μιλήσω, οι γονείς μου έχουν τα δικά τους και δεν θέλω να τους φορτώνω και με τα δικά μου, πραγματικά ποιό πολύ στεναχωριέμαι για αυτούς παρά για μένα.


Μην ανοιχτείς , τα ατομα απο τα παλιοτερα χρονια αλλαζουν δραματικά , μονο σε καποιο συγγενή σου η ψυχολόγο

----------


## ΧωρίςΣκιά

Το θέμα με αγγίζει αφάνταστα , και εγώ είμαι σε περίοδο κατάθλιψης τον τελαυταίο καιρό οσο αναφορά την εργασία , αυτη η κοινωνια δεν προσφέρει τιποτα στο να απανωρθωσει και το χειροτερο ειναι οτι αυτο το ******** κράτος προσφέρει ευκαιρίες μονο στην κωλο Αθήνα και στην Θεσσαλονίκη ενω την υπόλοιπη ελλάδα την έχει γραμμενη , ζω σε μικρη πόλη οπου επικρατεί ερημιά , μηδεν δουλειές και μηδεν ευκαιριες , και το αιμα μου βραζει αλλα δεν μπορω να κανω τιποτα γιαυτό , δεν μπορώ να προσφέρω κατι σε κανεναν και ουτε είχα και έχω κανεναν διπλα μου , οσο ικανοτητα και αν εχεις σε αυτο που εχεις σπουδάσει αμα δεν έχεις καποιον να σε βολέψει δεν θα βρεις δουλεία , ειναι πραγματικά ξευτίλα και ντρέπομαι που ζω στην Ελλαδα του 2014 , οι ανθρωποι πλεον καινε οτι βρουν για να ζησουν και αυτοκτονίες στολίζουν τους τιτλους των εφημερίδων , οι καταστασεις ειναι τραγικες και το χειρότερο ειναι οτι τα ονειρα μας γκρεμιζονται , το μελλον εδω ειναι αβέβαιο ως και μηδενικο .Συμβουλη μου για σενα Bizarro είναι κανε οτι βρεις μπροστα σου , οποιαδηποτε ευκαιρια φανει αρπαξε την γιατι δεν ειναι εποχες με πολλα περιθωρια

----------


## Bizarro

> Το θέμα με αγγίζει αφάνταστα , και εγώ είμαι σε περίοδο κατάθλιψης τον τελαυταίο καιρό οσο αναφορά την εργασία , αυτη η κοινωνια δεν προσφέρει τιποτα στο να απανωρθωσει και το χειροτερο ειναι οτι αυτο το ******** κράτος προσφέρει ευκαιρίες μονο στην κωλο Αθήνα και στην Θεσσαλονίκη ενω την υπόλοιπη ελλάδα την έχει γραμμενη , ζω σε μικρη πόλη οπου επικρατεί ερημιά , μηδεν δουλειές και μηδεν ευκαιριες , και το αιμα μου βραζει αλλα δεν μπορω να κανω τιποτα γιαυτό , δεν μπορώ να προσφέρω κατι σε κανεναν και ουτε είχα και έχω κανεναν διπλα μου , οσο ικανοτητα και αν εχεις σε αυτο που εχεις σπουδάσει αμα δεν έχεις καποιον να σε βολέψει δεν θα βρεις δουλεία , ειναι πραγματικά ξευτίλα και ντρέπομαι που ζω στην Ελλαδα του 2014 , οι ανθρωποι πλεον καινε οτι βρουν για να ζησουν και αυτοκτονίες στολίζουν τους τιτλους των εφημερίδων , οι καταστασεις ειναι τραγικες και το χειρότερο ειναι οτι τα ονειρα μας γκρεμιζονται , το μελλον εδω ειναι αβέβαιο ως και μηδενικο .Συμβουλη μου για σενα Bizarro είναι κανε οτι βρεις μπροστα σου , οποιαδηποτε ευκαιρια φανει αρπαξε την γιατι δεν ειναι εποχες με πολλα περιθωρια


και δεν είναι μόνο αυτό. Ενώ βρήκα δουλειά σε 5μηνο, δεν με βάλανε καν στην θέση που έπρεπε. Έκανα αίτηση για ΤΕ Πληροφορικής, και με βάλανε σε μουσείο να κάνω ξενάγηση, κάτι στο οποίο δεν μπορώ να ανταπεξέλθω διότι δεν είναι αυτός ο τομέας μου και δεν εχω ιδέα τι να πω για το μουσείο (μιας και δεν είχα ποτές προοπτικές να μπω σε κάποιο μουσείο), και εκτός από το lower στα αγγλικά, δεν έχω άλλα πτυχία σε ξένες γλώσσες. Δηλαδή αν έρθουν τουρίστες από ξένες χώρες δεν θα μπορώ να τους μιλήσω. Με λίγα λόγια με βάλανε σε μια θέση στην οποία δεν μπορώ να ανταπεξέλθω. Και αυτό με κάνει να νιώθω ακόμη περισσότερο άσχημα για τον εαυτό μου.

----------


## lili25

Ο φοβος πολλες φορες ειναι συνυφασμενος με την αγνοια. Δεν ηξερες τι πρεπει να κανεις, φοβηθηκες μηπως χασεις τη δουλεια σου κ επραξες κατ' αυτον τον τροπο. Κατ' αρχην μαθε οτι το εργατικο δικαιο ειναι το δικαιο προστασιας των εργαζομενων. Για οποιαδηποτε παραβαση στην επιχειριση ευθυνη φερει ο εργοδοτης ΟΧΙ ο εργαζομενος. Το αν δουλευεις κατα παραβαση των ορων της εργατικης νομοθεσιας βαρυνει τον εργοδοτη. Αυτος υποκειται σε ελεγχο απο την Επιθεωρηση Εργασιας κ σε αυτον επιβαλλονται προστιμα. Οχι σε σενα. Γνωμη μου ειναι να μαθεις τα δικαιωματα σου. Ενα προβλημα που μπορει να εχεις εσυ ως εργαζομενος ειναι να διαπιστωθει παραβαση των ορων του προγραμματος του ΟΑΕΔ βασει του οποιου εχεις προσληφθει, ΠΑΡΑΒΑΣΗ ΑΠΟ ΤΟΝ ΕΡΓΟΔΟΤΗ (αυτος εχει το διευθυντικο δικαιωμα, δηλαδη δινει εντολες για το πως, που, ποτε και με ποιο τροπο θα παρεχουν οι εργαζομενοι την εργασια τους) και να αποφασισει ο ΟΑΕΔ τη διακοπη της επιχορηγησης, δηλαδη να μεινεις χωρις δουλεια. Δεν εχω ασχοληθει με τα προγραμματα του ΟΑΕΔ για να σου πω τους ορους απασχολησης κ για καθε προγραμμα ειναι διαφορετικοι. Βρες αν μπορεις βασει ποιου προγραμματος εχεις προσληφθει δηλαδη αριθμο προκηρυξης, ΦΕΚ, οτιδηποτε σχετικο με το προγραμμα σου και διαβασε το. Εκει θα δεις τι ευθυνη εχεις ενδεχομενως εσυ ως εργαζομενος, ποτε και αν μπορεις να απολυθεις η να αντικατασταθεις. Αν δε μπορεις να τα βρεις παρε τον ΟΑΕΔ τηλεφωνο ανωνυμα και ρωτα αν και με ποιες προυποθεσεις μπορεις να χασεις τη δουλεια σου σε ενα τετοιο προγραμμα. ΑΝ μαθεις θα σου φυγει ο φοβος. Μη ριχνεις ολες τις ευθυνες πανω σου. Εσυ ακολουθεις τις εντολες του εργοδοτη. Αυτος ευθυνεται για τις παραβασεις. Εξηγησετε το αυτο κ στους συναδελφους σου. Υπερασπισου τον εαυτο σου. Κ απεναντι στο αφεντικο σου εξηγησε οτι πηρες τηλεφωνο τον ΟΑΕΔ γιατι δεν ηξερες και φοβοσουν μηπως μεινεις χωρις δουλεια. Πες την αληθεια! Ξερω οτι θα ηθελες μιας κ εμεινες τοσο καιρο κλεισμενος κ μονος να αποκτησεις καλες σχεσεις στη δουλεια. Αν τους προσεγγισεις (τους συναδελφους εννοω) με την αληθεια κ αυτοι δεν καταλαβουν δεν φταις εσυ. ΔΕν εκανες με προθεση κανενα κακο. Αλλα βρες το προγραμμα του ΟΑΕΔ οπωσδηποτε και διαβασε το να ξερεις τα δικαιωματα κ τις υποχρεωσεις σου!!! Κ μη φοβασαι. Η νομοθεσια προστατευει τον εργαζομενο!

----------


## Bizarro

Μετά από αρκετές μέρες που έγινε το περιστατικό, δεν μου έχει μιλήσει κάποιος προϊστάμενος για το περιστατικό αλλά ούτε εγώ έχω μιλήσει. Δεν μιλάω άλλο γιατί έχω σκάσει πραγματικά, νιώθω πως ότι και να κάνω θα το κάνω χειρότερα, δεν είμαι διατεθειμένος να το προχωρήσω παραπέρα. Οι προϊστάμενοι είναι αρκετά απασχολημένοι με άλλα θέματα, οπότε ίσως και να το αφήσουν (ή μπορεί και να μου τα μαζεύουν). Εγώ πάντως αν με καλέσουν θα απολογηθώ για όποιο πρόβλημα μπορεί να δημιούργησα και δεν έχω σκοπό να δημιουργήσω άλλα προβλήματα. Έτσι κι αλλιώς το πρόγραμμα 5μηνο είναι, με χρηματοδότηση από τον ΟΑΕΔ και όχι από την επιχείρηση. Μετά τους 5 μήνες δεν υπάρχουν προοπτικές να με ξαναπάρουν στην ίδια επιχείρηση μιας και από ότι κατάλαβα οι ίδιοι δεν είναι διατεθειμένοι να προσλάβουν άτομα και να τους πληρώνουν από το δικό τους αποθεματικό. Τώρα έχει περάσει ήδη ένας μήνας, αν συνεχιστεί η κατάσταση, θα καθίσω όσο μπορώ, κάνα μήνα ακόμη, τουλάχιστον να πάρω έναν ακόμη μισθό, και μετά θα παραιτηθώ. Τι 2 μήνες τι 5, έτσι κι αλλιώς και πριν δημιουργηθεί το θέμα μου δεν υπήρχαν προοπτικές για να καθίσω παραπάνω χρόνο στην επειχήρηση.

----------


## ftatl

κοιτα αφου δεν σου λενε τιποτα πηγαινε κανονικα στη δουλεια σου αν καποιος θιξει το ζητημα τοτε μιλας θεωρω οτι δεν υπαρχει λογος να παραιτηθεις για πιο λογο να χασεις τα ενσημα σου. Γενικα μην παραιτεισαι ευκολα τελειωσε κανονικα τη συμβαση σου.

----------


## betelgeuse

Βizzaro , πολλοι την εχουν πατησει ετσι με τα πενταμηνα. Γνωστος μου εκανε αιτηση ως ΔΕ πληροφορικης και τον εβαλαν στην καθαριοτητα...
Δεν ξερω αν μπορεις να βγαλεις ακρη νομικα . Κανε τον μαλακα αν αντεχεις μεχρι να τελειωσει η συμβαση , αν δεν αντεχεις φυγε.

----------


## Bizarro

> Βizzaro , πολλοι την εχουν πατησει ετσι με τα πενταμηνα. Γνωστος μου εκανε αιτηση ως ΔΕ πληροφορικης και τον εβαλαν στην καθαριοτητα...
> Δεν ξερω αν μπορεις να βγαλεις ακρη νομικα . Κανε τον μαλακα αν αντεχεις μεχρι να τελειωσει η συμβαση , αν δεν αντεχεις φυγε.


Μα, εμένα δεν με πείραξε η θέση που με τοποθέτησαν, δηλαδή με πείραξε λιγάκι αλλά όχι τόσο όσο αυτό που μου έκαναν μετά. Όπως τόνισα έχω επιβεβαιωμένο ότι γίνονται έλεγχοι σε συνεργασία ΟΑΕΔ και Επιθεώρησης Εργασίας, και ο εργοδότης ήθελε να με τοποθετήσει εκτός ωραρίου χωρίς να υπάρχει κάποιο επίσημο έγγραφο που να με υποχρεώνει να το κάνω. Μάλιστα μου είπε να λέω ότι το κάνω εθελοντικά. Επίσης κάποιος άλλος μου είπε ότι θα κάνει καταγγελία αν το κάνω αυτό. Έτσι αγχώθηκα και έγινε ότι έγινε. Το θέμα είναι ότι πλέον στην δουλειά με κοιτάνε με μισό μάτι, και δεν ξέρω αν θα μπορέσω να το αντέξω. Πάντως θα προσπαθήσω να κρατήσω όσο ποιό πολύ γίνεται.

----------


## Bizarro

Παιδιά, τα προβληματά μου συνεχίζονται. Θα σας εξηγήσω σε νέο θέμα που θα ανοίξω τι μου συνέβη και θα προσπαθήσω να βρω και κάποιον να του μιλήσω και να τα βγάλω όλα από μέσα μου γιατί έτσι πιστεύω ότι θα νιώσω καλύτερα. Μέχρι να κάνω κάτι μήπως έχετε να μου προτείνετε κάποιο καλό νούμερο ψυχολογικής υποστήριξης; Έχω βρει διάφορα και είμαι στο τσακ να καλέσω, αλλά περιμένω λιγάκι μέχρι να έχω εχω την υσηχία μου για να μπορέσω να μιλήσω. έχω βρει 2 νούμερα, το:

Μονάδα Επείγουσας Τηλεφωνικής Βοήθειας


SOS: 210 72 22 333 Αιγινήτειο Νοσοκομείο, Πανεπιστημιακή Ψυχιατρική Κλινική

Τηλεφωνική βοήθεια για ψυχολογικά προβλήματα.

Ώρες λειτουργίας γραμμής: Καθημερινά, 3:00 μ.μ. έως 11:00 μ.μ.

και το ---------------------------

Εθνικό Κέντρο Άμεσης Κοινωνικής Βοήθειας (Ε.Κ.Α.Κ.Β.) 

>> http://www.ekka.org.gr <<


SOS: 197 Γραμμή Άμεσης Βοήθειας του Εθνικού Κέντρου Κοινωνικής Αλληλεγγύης


Συμβουλευτικές υπηρεσίες για οικογενειακά και ψυχολογικά προβλήματα.

Ώρες λειτουργίας γραμμής: Όλο το 24ωρο, όλη την εβδομάδα

-------------------------------------------------------

να καλέσω σε κάποιο από αυτά τα 2; πόσο ανώνυμες είναι αυτές οι κλήσεις;

----------


## Umarex

Δεν νομιζω οτι οι συγχωριανοι σου ειναι σε καλυτερη μοιρα ωστε να μπορουν να σε κοροιδεψουν. Και αυτοι που ειναι,πιστεψε με, δεν θα το κανουν. Η καταραμενη η υπερβολικη σκεψη μας εχεις διαλυσει ολους εδω μεσα μου φαινεται

----------


## Bizarro

Αποφάσισα να επαναφέρω το θέμα. Αν και ηρέμησαν κάπως τα πνεύματα, τα προβλήματα δεν λύθηκαν εντελώς, με αποκορύφωμα κάτι που μου συμβαίνει τον τελευταίο καιρό. Αλλά ας ξεκινήσω από την αρχή, ή μάλλον από εκεί μου έμεινα από το προηγούμενο μήνυμα πριν 3,5 χρόνια (Φεβρουάριο του 2014).

Εκείνη η χρονιά αλλά και το 2015 είχε κάποια σκαμπανευάσματα καθότι και οι 2 μου οι γονείς έκαναν κάποιες σοβαρές εγχειρήσεις. Οι εγχειρήσεις έγιναν ποιο μετά από το τελευταίο μου μήνυμα, το καλοκαιράκι του 2014.

Μετά τις εγχειρήσεις και για ένα μικρό διάστημα υπήρχε μεγάλη πολύ ένταση στο σπίτι, μέχρι που και η μητέρα μου πήγε σε ψυχίατρο/ψυχολόγο για να μιλήσει. Ευτυχώς εκείνη την περίοδο έκανε την πρακτική της στο τοπικό κέντρο υγείας (μένουμε σε χωριό) μια κοπέλα που ειδικευόταν στην ψυχολογία/ψυχιατρική (δεν είμαι σίγουρος σε ποια από τα δύο) και η μητέρα μου έκανε μερικές συνεδρίες μαζί της. Είχα σκεφτεί να πάω και εγώ να μιλήσω στην γιατρό, αλλά είχα αναφέρει σε προηγούμενο μήνυμα ότι δεν έχω αναφέρει τίποτα στους γονείς μου γιατί δεν θέλω να τους ανησυχήσω, και αν πήγαινα στην ίδια γιατρό μπορεί να μάθαιναν κάτι. Ξέρω φυσικά περί ιατρικού απορρήτου, αλλά το χωριό είναι μικρό και πολλοί μιλάνε (μπορεί να με έβλεπε κάποιος επισκέπτης του κέντρου υγείας).

Πέρασε το 2014, πέρασε και το 2015, τα πράγματα ηρέμησαν κάπως. Ηρέμησαν και οι γονείς μου και εγώ, όσο μπορούσαμε τέλος πάντων. Κουτσά στραβά πήγαινα και για κάνα μεροκάματο και μάζεψα κάποια χρήματα. Μην φανταστείτε πολλά φυσικά, δεν πλησιάζει καν σε 4ψήφιο νούμερο. Κατά το 2016 πήρα λίγο τα πάνω μου και αποφάσισα να βγαίνω έξω 1-2 φορές τον μήνα και να πηγαίνω βόλτα εκτός χωριού με το αυτοκίνητο, ακόμη και αν χρειάζεται να χαλάω από τις οικονομίες μου.

Και φτάνουμε στο σήμερα. Πριν 1 μήνα περίπου πήγα να κάνω κάποιες προληπτικές ιατρικές εξετάσεις. Είχα ανεβασμένη χοληστερίνη (το περίμενα), και δυστηχώς είχα ανεβασμένα αποτελέσματα στον θυροειδή. Τα αποτελέσματα στον θυροειδή ήταν μεν ανεβασμένα, αλλά σε ανεκτό επίπεδο, και ο γιατρός μου έδωσε απλώς ένα φάρμακο να παίρνω για λίγο καιρό. Υπέθεσα ότι είναι μικρό το κακό αλλά τελικά δεν ήταν. Από την πρώτη μέρα που άρχισα να παίρνω το φάρμακο άρχισα να έχω αναγούλες και ναυτίες. Επειδή καθόμουν χαλαρός στο σπίτι έφερνα τον εαυτό μου σε κατάσταση ηρεμίας και μετά από λίγη ώρα έφευγαν. Μέχρι που μια μέρα χρειάστηκε να πάω για μεροκάματο σε ένα χωράφι. Λόγω της σωματικής πίεσης καθώς και της ζέστης που είχε, τελικά δεν κατάφερα να συγκρατηθώ και ξέρασα ότι είχα και δεν είχα φάει.

Από εκείνη την ημέρα χάλασε για τα καλά η ψυχολογία μου και οι ναυτίες έγιναν εντονότερες επειδή δεν μπορούσα να ηρεμήσω. Και δεν είναι μόνο αυτό. Το φάρμακο τελειώνει αλλά οι ναυτίες συνεχίζονται, σε ποιο χαλαρό ρυθμό όμως. Αυτό όπως καταλαβαίνετε έχει καταστρέψει εντελώς την ψυχολογία μου. Δεν έχω πάει ακόμη σε γιατρό γιατί το φάρμακο τελείωσε πριν μερικές μέρες και θέλω να δω μήπως εξασθενίσουν οι ναυτίες, αλλά σκοπεύω από Δευτέρα να ξαναπάω στον γιατρό.

Το θέμα είναι ότι η ψυχολογία μου έχει καταστραφεί πάλι για τα καλά, και δεν ξέρω τι να κάνω.

----------


## jock77

Κάνε λίγη υπομονή να το συζητήσεις με τον ιατρό σου. Εκείνος θα γνωρίζει καλύτερα να σου πεί αν για τις ναυτίες ευθύνεται ο θυροειδής και η θεραπεία που έκανες και τι μπορεις να κάνεις απο εδώ και πέρα. Μην το αφήσεις όλο αυτό να σε πάει πίσω και το οτι αισθάνθηκες μια αδιαθεσία στην δουλειά δεν είναι λόγος να σε πέρνει απο κάτω. Την Δευτέρα λοιπόν που θα πάς μίλησε του για όλα αυτά και ολα θα πάνε καλά!!

----------


## butterfly95

Bizarro νομίζω πως έχεις ανάγκη να κάνεις μια νέα αρχή. Αρχικά είσαι 26 χρονών, έχεις όλη την ζωή μπροστά σου. Πάρε την στα χέρια σου και κάνε ότι θα σε κάνει νια νιώσεις καλύτερα. Με τα κιλά μπορείς να ξεκινήσεις διατροφή και γυμναστική στο σπίτι, να παρεις τιποτα οργανα και να βλεπεις βίντεο στο youtube κλπ. Θα σε βοηθήσει και στην ψυχολογία σου. Προσπαθήσε να βρεις κάποιο χόμπι που να μην απαιτεί πολλά λεφτά. Κανένα μουσικό όργανο μέσω youtube, ξενη γλώσσα μέσω ίντερνετ. Να βρεις κάποιο νόημα στη ζωή σου. Κάποιο στόχο. Ξαναπιασε επαφή με κάποιο από τα παιδιά που εκανες παρέα. Δεν χρειάζεται να είστε και κολλητοί. Απλά ξεκινά από κάτι μικρό. Θα γνωρισεις κι άλλα άτομα έτσι. Ή απεκτησε επαφή με ξαδερφια κλπ. Κάνε μια αρχή στον κοινωνικό τομέα τέλος πάντων. Επίσης, αν έχεις κάποιον γνωστό ή συγγενή σε άλλη πολη να προσπαθήσεις να πας να βρεις εκεί δουλειά μήπως σου χαμογελάσει η τύχη. Γενικά βήμα βήμα προσπάθησε να πιάσεις όλους τους τομείς. Μπορείς και να γνωρίσεις ατομα και μέσω ίντερνετ , και αυτό καλύπτει και την προσωπική σου ζωή καθώς πλέον πολλα ζευγάρια έχουν γνωριστεί από ίντερνετ. Ελπίζω να βοήθησα έστω και λίγο. Γενικά βρες την ελπίδα και το σημαντικοτερο είναι να εχούμε στόχους μικρούς η μεγάλους

----------


## butterfly95

> Bizarro νομίζω πως έχεις ανάγκη να κάνεις μια νέα αρχή. Αρχικά είσαι 26 χρονών, έχεις όλη την ζωή μπροστά σου. Πάρε την στα χέρια σου και κάνε ότι θα σε κάνει νια νιώσεις καλύτερα. Με τα κιλά μπορείς να ξεκινήσεις διατροφή και γυμναστική στο σπίτι, να παρεις τιποτα οργανα και να βλεπεις βίντεο στο youtube κλπ. Θα σε βοηθήσει και στην ψυχολογία σου. Προσπαθήσε να βρεις κάποιο χόμπι που να μην απαιτεί πολλά λεφτά. Κανένα μουσικό όργανο μέσω youtube, ξενη γλώσσα μέσω ίντερνετ. Να βρεις κάποιο νόημα στη ζωή σου. Κάποιο στόχο. Ξαναπιασε επαφή με κάποιο από τα παιδιά που εκανες παρέα. Δεν χρειάζεται να είστε και κολλητοί. Απλά ξεκινά από κάτι μικρό. Θα γνωρισεις κι άλλα άτομα έτσι. Ή απεκτησε επαφή με ξαδερφια κλπ. Κάνε μια αρχή στον κοινωνικό τομέα τέλος πάντων. Επίσης, αν έχεις κάποιον γνωστό ή συγγενή σε άλλη πολη να προσπαθήσεις να πας να βρεις εκεί δουλειά μήπως σου χαμογελάσει η τύχη. Γενικά βήμα βήμα προσπάθησε να πιάσεις όλους τους τομείς. Μπορείς και να γνωρίσεις ατομα και μέσω ίντερνετ , και αυτό καλύπτει και την προσωπική σου ζωή καθώς πλέον πολλα ζευγάρια έχουν γνωριστεί από ίντερνετ. Ελπίζω να βοήθησα έστω και λίγο. Γενικά βρες την ελπίδα και το σημαντικοτερο είναι να εχούμε στόχους μικρούς η μεγάλους


Τώρα είδα ότι το έκανες πριν χρόνια το θέμα !διάβασα ένα τελευταίο μήνυμα που έγραψες , τα προβλήματα σου εξακολουθούν να υπαρχουν?

----------


## Bizarro

> Κάνε λίγη υπομονή να το συζητήσεις με τον ιατρό σου. Εκείνος θα γνωρίζει καλύτερα να σου πεί αν για τις ναυτίες ευθύνεται ο θυροειδής και η θεραπεία που έκανες και τι μπορεις να κάνεις απο εδώ και πέρα. Μην το αφήσεις όλο αυτό να σε πάει πίσω και το οτι αισθάνθηκες μια αδιαθεσία στην δουλειά δεν είναι λόγος να σε πέρνει απο κάτω. Την Δευτέρα λοιπόν που θα πάς μίλησε του για όλα αυτά και ολα θα πάνε καλά!!


Το θέμα είναι ότι η ναυτία ξεκίνησε από την 1η μέρα που άρχισα να παίρνω το φάρμακο, συνεχίστηκε για όλο τον μήνα (ήταν να το πάρω για 1 μήνα μέχρι να τελειώσει το κουτάκι), και το χειρότερο είναι ότι οι ναυτίες συνεχίστηκαν και μετά που τελείωσε το φάρμακο. Τώρα είμαι στην 1 εβδομάδα ακριβώς που τελείωσε το χάπι και έχω ακόμη ναυτίες. Κοίταξα στην συσκευασία του φάρμακου και έλεγε ότι φέρνει εμετούς, οπότε θεώρησα ότι είναι κάτι φυσιολογικό και για αυτό δεν είχα ενημερώσει τον γιατρό από την αρχή. Την Δευτέρα θα πάω σίγουρα στον γιατρό, αλλά το θέμα είναι ότι ανησύχησα τους γονείς μου και δυστυχώς μάλλον θα χάσω και τα μεροκάματα αν συνεχίσουν οι ναυτίες, βρέθηκε ένας καλός άνθρωπος και θέλει να με φωνάξει πολλές μέρες για δουλειά σε κάτι χωράφια αλλά αν δει ότι συνεχίζεται το πρόβλημά μου δεν θέλει να το διακινδυνεύσει και μετά να τρέχει και αυτός για ένα ξένο άνθρωπο και να βρει τον μπελά του, και με το δίκιο του κιόλας.




> Bizarro νομίζω πως έχεις ανάγκη να κάνεις μια νέα αρχή. Αρχικά είσαι 26 χρονών, έχεις όλη την ζωή μπροστά σου. Πάρε την στα χέρια σου και κάνε ότι θα σε κάνει νια νιώσεις καλύτερα. Με τα κιλά μπορείς να ξεκινήσεις διατροφή και γυμναστική στο σπίτι, να παρεις τιποτα οργανα και να βλεπεις βίντεο στο youtube κλπ. Θα σε βοηθήσει και στην ψυχολογία σου. Προσπαθήσε να βρεις κάποιο χόμπι που να μην απαιτεί πολλά λεφτά. Κανένα μουσικό όργανο μέσω youtube, ξενη γλώσσα μέσω ίντερνετ. Να βρεις κάποιο νόημα στη ζωή σου. Κάποιο στόχο. Ξαναπιασε επαφή με κάποιο από τα παιδιά που εκανες παρέα. Δεν χρειάζεται να είστε και κολλητοί. Απλά ξεκινά από κάτι μικρό. Θα γνωρισεις κι άλλα άτομα έτσι. Ή απεκτησε επαφή με ξαδερφια κλπ. Κάνε μια αρχή στον κοινωνικό τομέα τέλος πάντων. Επίσης, αν έχεις κάποιον γνωστό ή συγγενή σε άλλη πολη να προσπαθήσεις να πας να βρεις εκεί δουλειά μήπως σου χαμογελάσει η τύχη. Γενικά βήμα βήμα προσπάθησε να πιάσεις όλους τους τομείς. Μπορείς και να γνωρίσεις ατομα και μέσω ίντερνετ , και αυτό καλύπτει και την προσωπική σου ζωή καθώς πλέον πολλα ζευγάρια έχουν γνωριστεί από ίντερνετ. Ελπίζω να βοήθησα έστω και λίγο. Γενικά βρες την ελπίδα και το σημαντικοτερο είναι να εχούμε στόχους μικρούς η μεγάλους





> Τώρα είδα ότι το έκανες πριν χρόνια το θέμα !διάβασα ένα τελευταίο μήνυμα που έγραψες , τα προβλήματα σου εξακολουθούν να υπαρχουν?


Τώρα είμαι 31, το θέμα το είχα ανοίξει πριν από χρόνια. Αποφάσισα να αναστήσω το ίδιο θέμα ώστε όποιος ενδιαφέρεται να βλέπει και το ιστορικό μου για να ξέρει τι παίζει. Δυστυχώς ναι, τα περισσότερα προβλήματα συνεχίζουν να υπάρχουν. Στο χθεσινό μήνυμα ανέφερα ότι τον τελευταίο καιρό είχε ανεβεί η διάθεσή μου, και έβγαινα βόλτες έστω και μόνος μου και έστω και αν χάλαγα από τις οικονομίες μου τις οποίες τις μάζεψα δύσκολα, αλλά αυτό το περιστατικό που συνέβη τώρα με τους εμετούς χάλασε εντελώς την διάθεσή μου και των γονιών μου, και αυτές τις ημέρες υπάρχει πολύ ένταση μέσα στο σπίτι. Δηλαδή έχω που έχω το πρόβλημα υγείας, έχω και τους γονείς από πάνω να αναστατώνονται και να με πιέζουν, και αυτό έχει σαν αποτέλεσμα να χειροτερεύει η κατάσταση.

----------


## butterfly95

> Το θέμα είναι ότι η ναυτία ξεκίνησε από την 1η μέρα που άρχισα να παίρνω το φάρμακο, συνεχίστηκε για όλο τον μήνα (ήταν να το πάρω για 1 μήνα μέχρι να τελειώσει το κουτάκι), και το χειρότερο είναι ότι οι ναυτίες συνεχίστηκαν και μετά που τελείωσε το φάρμακο. Τώρα είμαι στην 1 εβδομάδα ακριβώς που τελείωσε το χάπι και έχω ακόμη ναυτίες. Κοίταξα στην συσκευασία του φάρμακου και έλεγε ότι φέρνει εμετούς, οπότε θεώρησα ότι είναι κάτι φυσιολογικό και για αυτό δεν είχα ενημερώσει τον γιατρό από την αρχή. Την Δευτέρα θα πάω σίγουρα στον γιατρό, αλλά το θέμα είναι ότι ανησύχησα τους γονείς μου και δυστυχώς μάλλον θα χάσω και τα μεροκάματα αν συνεχίσουν οι ναυτίες, βρέθηκε ένας καλός άνθρωπος και θέλει να με φωνάξει πολλές μέρες για δουλειά σε κάτι χωράφια αλλά αν δει ότι συνεχίζεται το πρόβλημά μου δεν θέλει να το διακινδυνεύσει και μετά να τρέχει και αυτός για ένα ξένο άνθρωπο και να βρει τον μπελά του, και με το δίκιο του κιόλας.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Τώρα είμαι 31, το θέμα το είχα ανοίξει πριν από χρόνια. Αποφάσισα να αναστήσω το ίδιο θέμα ώστε όποιος ενδιαφέρεται να βλέπει και το ιστορικό μου για να ξέρει τι παίζει. Δυστυχώς ναι, τα περισσότερα προβλήματα συνεχίζουν να υπάρχουν. Στο χθεσινό μήνυμα ανέφερα ότι τον τελευταίο καιρό είχε ανεβεί η διάθεσή μου, και έβγαινα βόλτες έστω και μόνος μου και έστω και αν χάλαγα από τις οικονομίες μου τις οποίες τις μάζεψα δύσκολα, αλλά αυτό το περιστατικό που συνέβη τώρα με τους εμετούς χάλασε εντελώς την διάθεσή μου και των γονιών μου, και αυτές τις ημέρες υπάρχει πολύ ένταση μέσα στο σπίτι. Δηλαδή έχω που έχω το πρόβλημα υγείας, έχω και τους γονείς από πάνω να αναστατώνονται και να με πιέζουν, και αυτό έχει σαν αποτέλεσμα να χειροτερεύει η κατάσταση.


Καταλαβαίνω τις δυσκολίες, Λυπάμαι που τα περνάς όλα αυτά! Το προηγούμενο μου μήνυμα τότε ισχύει ακόμα ως απάντηση εφόσον τα περισσότερα συνεχίζονται. Τι ακριβώς πρόβλημα υγείας έχει που σε κάνει να κάνεις εμετό? Αν χρειαζεσαι ενθαρρυνση, μην διστασεις

----------


## Pantelhss

Καλησπέρα φίλε μου, 
θα ήθελα να σου προτείνω κάτι που ίσως να στο έχουν προτείνει ήδη, τον εθελοντισμό. 
Ίσως και να μην βοηθάει στις δύσκολες στιγμές που περνάς γιατί χρειάζεσαι κάτι πρώτα για σένα και μετά για τους άλλους, λογικό. Εγώ θα σου αναφέρω την περίπτωση μου απλά και το σκέφτεσαι. Λοιπόν, όταν έμεινα άνεργος μετά από 12 χρόνια εργασίας στη συγκεκριμένη δουλειά, χώρισα με τη κοπέλα μου, είχα τα ψυχολογικά μου χάλια και επίσης προσωπικά είχα έντονες τύψεις ( στο ότι εγώ φταίω για όλα αυτά - που έτσι ήταν ), ένας φίλος μου πρότεινε κάτι που δεν είχα σκεφτεί ποτέ έως τότε. Συγκεκριμένα μου πρότεινε μιας που έχω μια άδεια καθημερινότητα, να ψάχνω για εργασία βέβαια, αλλά μέχρι να βρω κάτι θα μπορούσα να προσφέρω εθελοντισμό σε διάφορα μη κερδοσκοπικά ιδρύματα ή απλά να βοηθώ ανθρώπους σε φιλανθρωπίες. Το δοκίμασα για κάποιο διάστημα όντως ( στη πόλη έχει άφθονα τέτοια ιδρύματα ) θεωρώ μπορείς να βρεις σε χωριό επίσης κάτι ή να καταστρώσεις σχέδιο εσύ φιλανθρωπικό! Οφείλω να σου πω ότι είχε αποτέλεσμα, κυρίως στη ψυχολογία μου, το ότι βοηθώ κάποιον που δεν έχει π.χ να φάει, να ντυθεί, να ακούσει μια καλή κουβέντα, έναν ηλικιωμένο κλπ. Είναι θεωρώ μεγάλη υπόθεση και μπορεί να σου ανταποδοθεί το καλό με νέες γνωριμίες, με μια τυχόν πρόταση δουλειάς; Mε κάτι απλά που δεν το περιμένεις! Συγχώρεσε με εκ πρώτης γιατί εγώ μιλώ εκ τους ασφαλούς, με καλή ψυχολογία αυτή τη περίοδο και με εργασία και δεν γνωρίζω το κατά πόσο σου ακούγεται σαν διέξοδος ή όχι, εμένα είχε αποτέλεσμα πάντως. Φιλικά αδερφέ μου, εύχομαι ότι καλύτερο.

----------


## Bizarro

> Καταλαβαίνω τις δυσκολίες, Λυπάμαι που τα περνάς όλα αυτά! Το προηγούμενο μου μήνυμα τότε ισχύει ακόμα ως απάντηση εφόσον τα περισσότερα συνεχίζονται. Τι ακριβώς πρόβλημα υγείας έχει που σε κάνει να κάνεις εμετό? Αν χρειαζεσαι ενθαρρυνση, μην διστασεις


Έχω πρόβλημα με τον θυροειδή. Πήγα να κάνω κάποιες προληπτικές εξετάσεις διότι το είχε και η μητέρα μου και μας είπαν ότι είναι κληρονομικό. Η μητέρα μου έκανε εγχείρηση στον θυροειδή αλλά ευτυχώς σε εμένα δεν χρειάστηκε. Οι εξετάσεις ήταν ελαφρώς ανεβασμένες και ο γιατρός μου έγραψε ένα χαπάκι να το παίρνω κάθε μέρα για 1 μήνα. Το περίεργο είναι ότι οι εμετοί ξεκίνησαν αφότου άρχισα να παίρνω το χάπι και μου φαίνεται λίγο περίεργος ο συγχρονισμός, και δεν μπορώ να καταλάβω αν φταίει ο θυροειδής αυτός καθεαυτός ή αν φταίει το χάπι (το χάπι στις οδηγίες της συσκευασίας αναφέρει πως φέρνει εμετούς). Όπως και να έχει από Δευτέρα που θα πάω να κάνω εξετάσεις ελπίζω να μου λυθεί η απορία.




> Καλησπέρα φίλε μου, 
> θα ήθελα να σου προτείνω κάτι που ίσως να στο έχουν προτείνει ήδη, τον εθελοντισμό. 
> Ίσως και να μην βοηθάει στις δύσκολες στιγμές που περνάς γιατί χρειάζεσαι κάτι πρώτα για σένα και μετά για τους άλλους, λογικό. Εγώ θα σου αναφέρω την περίπτωση μου απλά και το σκέφτεσαι. Λοιπόν, όταν έμεινα άνεργος μετά από 12 χρόνια εργασίας στη συγκεκριμένη δουλειά, χώρισα με τη κοπέλα μου, είχα τα ψυχολογικά μου χάλια και επίσης προσωπικά είχα έντονες τύψεις ( στο ότι εγώ φταίω για όλα αυτά - που έτσι ήταν ), ένας φίλος μου πρότεινε κάτι που δεν είχα σκεφτεί ποτέ έως τότε. Συγκεκριμένα μου πρότεινε μιας που έχω μια άδεια καθημερινότητα, να ψάχνω για εργασία βέβαια, αλλά μέχρι να βρω κάτι θα μπορούσα να προσφέρω εθελοντισμό σε διάφορα μη κερδοσκοπικά ιδρύματα ή απλά να βοηθώ ανθρώπους σε φιλανθρωπίες. Το δοκίμασα για κάποιο διάστημα όντως ( στη πόλη έχει άφθονα τέτοια ιδρύματα ) θεωρώ μπορείς να βρεις σε χωριό επίσης κάτι ή να καταστρώσεις σχέδιο εσύ φιλανθρωπικό! Οφείλω να σου πω ότι είχε αποτέλεσμα, κυρίως στη ψυχολογία μου, το ότι βοηθώ κάποιον που δεν έχει π.χ να φάει, να ντυθεί, να ακούσει μια καλή κουβέντα, έναν ηλικιωμένο κλπ. Είναι θεωρώ μεγάλη υπόθεση και μπορεί να σου ανταποδοθεί το καλό με νέες γνωριμίες, με μια τυχόν πρόταση δουλειάς; Mε κάτι απλά που δεν το περιμένεις! Συγχώρεσε με εκ πρώτης γιατί εγώ μιλώ εκ τους ασφαλούς, με καλή ψυχολογία αυτή τη περίοδο και με εργασία και δεν γνωρίζω το κατά πόσο σου ακούγεται σαν διέξοδος ή όχι, εμένα είχε αποτέλεσμα πάντως. Φιλικά αδερφέ μου, εύχομαι ότι καλύτερο.


Όλα αυτά τα χρόνια σκέφτομαι να απασχοληθώ με οτιδήποτε στον ελεύθερό μου χρόνο, έστω και αν δεν μου αποφέρει χρήματα, αλλά δυστυχώς στο συγκεκριμένο χωριό που μένω κυριολεκτικά δεν παίζει τίποτα. Όλη η νεολαία πάει για δουλειά (όσοι δουλεύουν δηλαδή, όχι όλοι) και την υπόλοιπη μέρα στο σπίτι για ξεκούραση και στις καφετέριες το βράδυ. Όσοι ασχολούνται και με άλλα πράγματα συνήθως πάνε σε γειτονικές πόλεις, αλλά που λεφτά για να βάζω κάθε μέρα βενζίνη.

Πριν λίγη ώρα βρήκα τον κύριο που ενδιαφερόταν να με πάρει για μεροκάματα και του διευκρίνισα ότι δεν θα μπορέσω να πάω για μερικές μέρες για λόγους υγείας. Την ώρα που του το έλεγα πραγματικά πως δεν έβαλα τα κλάματα, γιατί άλλο να το κρατάω μέσα μου και άλλο να το λέω σε κάποιον. Και στην φάση που είμαι λυπάμαι ποιο πολύ που θα χάσω τα μεροκάματα παρά το ότι έχω κάποιο πρόβλημα υγείας, γιατί η συγκεκριμένη δουλειά είναι εποχιακή και ότι κάνω θα το κάνω αυτό τον μήνα, όλο το υπόλοιπο έτος δεν έχει τίποτα. Είμαι πραγματικά σε σύγχυση.

----------


## χορεύει ο κόσμος ξέφρενα

Ρώτα τον γιατρό αν μπορείς να πάρεις κάποιο φάρμακο που να είναι για την ναυτία έτσι ώστε μην χρειαστεί να χάσεις τα μεροκάματα σου..δεν ξέρω αν γίνεται αυτό..αλλά δεν χάνεις τιποτα να ρωτήσεις..

----------


## savatage

Χασιμοτο εχεις? Υπαρχουν διαφορα χαπια που ρυθμιζουν τη λειτουργια του θυρεοειδους. Ζητα να σου το αλλαξει.

----------


## Bizarro

> Χασιμοτο εχεις? Υπαρχουν διαφορα χαπια που ρυθμιζουν τη λειτουργια του θυρεοειδους. Ζητα να σου το αλλαξει.


Δεν ξέρω τι είναι αυτό. Τ4 λεγόταν το φάρμακο που μου είχε δώσει. Στο χαρτάκι που ήταν μέσα στο κουτί έλεγε ότι μπορεί να φέρνει εμετούς. Αυτό που ανυσηχεί είναι ότι οι εμετοί συνεχίζονται ακόμη και τώρα που τελείωσε το φάρμακο. Πραγματικά δεν ξέρω τι να πω. Δεν είχα ποτέ πρόβλημα με εμετούς παλιότερα.

----------


## Bizarro

Επανέρχομαι στο θέμα. Πήγα και έκανα εξετάσεις για τον θυροειδή και βγήκαν πολύ καλές. Δηλαδή το φάρμακο έκανε την δουλειά του. Οι μετρήσεις, το TSH για όσους ξέρουν, κατέβηκε σε φυσιολογικά όρια και εντός των ορίων. Με τον γιατρό δεν έχω μιλήσει ακόμη αλλά περιμένω σήμερα απάντηση του.

Έχω όμως το εξής θέμα. Οι πρώτοι εμετοί που έκανα ίσως και όντως να με είχαν επηρεάσει από το φάρμακο και από την κούραση καθώς πήγαινα καλοκαιριάτικα και καταμεσήμερα με 40 βαθμούς σε χωράφια. Τώρα όμως δεν ξέρω γιατί συνεχίζουν, και η αλήθεια είναι ότι με έχει ποιάσει τόσο πολύ άγχος που πιστεύω ότι μπορεί να φταίει από το άγχος. Κάθε μέρα από το πρωί που θα σηκωθώ μέχρι το βράδυ που θα πέσω στο κρεβάτι, νιώθω πολύ άσχημα για τον εαυτό μου και ζω για την στιγμή που θα μου έρθει εμετός. Νιώθω πραγματικά ότι οποιαδήποτε στιγμή μπορεί να μου έρθει εμετός. Πραγματικά δεν ξέρω τι μπορεί να φταίει. Νιώθω πολύ άσχημα ψυχολογικά.

----------


## Bizarro

Ενημέρωση: Τελικά μίλησα με τον γιατρό. Μου είπε και ο ίδιος ότι οι εξετάσεις ήταν πολύ καλές, αλλά να συνεχίσω να παίρνω το φάρμακο για να μην ξανανανεβεί το TSH. Πάνω που έλεγα ότι θα ξεμπερδέψω με τα φάρμακα, τελικά έγινε μια τρύπα στο νερό. Και δεν είναι μόνο αυτό, μου είπε ότι το φάρμακο δεν φταίει για τους εμετούς και ότι καλύτερα να πάω να δω κάποιον γαστρεντερολόγο. Θα μπορούσα να πω ότι αυτό ήταν και το αποτελειωτικό χτύπημα, αλλά η ψυχολογία μου είναι πραγματικά πολύ χάλια που δεν γίνεται να πάει άλλο ποιο χάλια. Είμαι 31 χρονών και έχω να πάω σε γιατρό από τότε που πήγαινα σχολείο (και στον στρατό μας είχαν ελέγξει για προληπτικούς λόγους αλλά δεν είχα κάποιο πρόβλημα τότε) και μου φαίνεται κάπως βαρύ που πρέπει να τρέχω τώρα σε γιατρούς, πραγματικά μου χαλάει την ψυχολογία. Και μέχρι το Σαββατοκύριακο πρέπει να ενημερώσω τον εργοδότη μου αν θα συνεχίσω να κάνω μεροκάματα στα χωράφια και πραγματικά δεν ξέρω τι να του πω.

----------


## elis

Άποψη μου μακριά από γιατρούς υπάρχουν αντιεμετικα φάρμακα πάρε μην χάσεις τη δουλειά κι όταν χαλαρωσεισ τότε πήγαινε σε γιατρό άστο να δεις πως πάει μάλλον άγχος είναι πιεστικές το καλοκαίρι κι εσκασεσ

----------


## savatage

> Δεν ξέρω τι είναι αυτό. Τ4 λεγόταν το φάρμακο που μου είχε δώσει. Στο χαρτάκι που ήταν μέσα στο κουτί έλεγε ότι μπορεί να φέρνει εμετούς. Αυτό που ανυσηχεί είναι ότι οι εμετοί συνεχίζονται ακόμη και τώρα που τελείωσε το φάρμακο. Πραγματικά δεν ξέρω τι να πω. Δεν είχα ποτέ πρόβλημα με εμετούς παλιότερα.


Δεν ξερεις τι ειναι το χασιμοτο εννοεις? Χασιμοτο ειναι η θυρεοειδιτιδα!
Εσυ τι εχεις? Δες τι γραφει η διαγνωση σου να ξερεις απο τι πασχεις.
Υποθυρεοειδισμο? Υπερθυρεοειδισμο? 
Τι μαρκα ειναι το Τ4 που παιρνεις? Γκουγκλαρε να βρεις ποιες αλλες εταιρειες το βγαζουν.
Φυσικα και θα συνεχισεις να το παιρνεις για να κρατας τις τιμες εντος οριων και θα κανεις εξετασεις αιματος και υπερηχο τακτικα για να το παρακολουθεις. Ειναι εφ ορου ζωης η αγωγη για το θυρεοειδη σου.
Αν ο γιατρος σου εχει δικιο και δεν ευθυνεται το Τ4 που παιρνεις για τους εμετους, τοτε οντως πρεπει να επισκεφτεις γαστρεντερολογο και αν δεν εχεις τιποτα παθολογικο, θα χρειαστει να το ψαξεις και με ψυχικους υγειας.
Δεν αποκλειεται να ειναι συνδιασμος αγχους και υπερκοπωσης με τη δουλεια που κανεις οπως ειπε και ο ελης. 
Μη χασεις τα μεροκαματα, κριμα ειναι. Ουτε καν παθολογο δεν εχεις? Να τον ρωτουσες στο τηλ αν ειναι να παρεις κανενα αντιεμετικο

----------


## Bizarro

> Άποψη μου μακριά από γιατρούς υπάρχουν αντιεμετικα φάρμακα πάρε μην χάσεις τη δουλειά κι όταν χαλαρωσεισ τότε πήγαινε σε γιατρό άστο να δεις πως πάει μάλλον άγχος είναι πιεστικές το καλοκαίρι κι εσκασεσ


Η δουλειά είναι εποχιακή, πέρσι είχα κάνει γύρω στα 15 μεροκάματα. Από την μία χρειάζομαι τα χρήματα αλλά από την άλλη σκέφτομαι που θα βάλω σε κίνδυνο την υγεία μου για μερικά μεροκάματα. Γενικώς δεν είμαι υπέρ της χρήσης φαρμάκων χωρίς να ρωτήσω κάποιο γιατρό, οπότε δεν θα ήθελα να πάρω αντιεμετικό ή όπως αλλιώς λέγεται, γιατί δεν ξέρεις τι μπορεί να γίνει καμιά φορά.




> Δεν ξερεις τι ειναι το χασιμοτο εννοεις? Χασιμοτο ειναι η θυρεοειδιτιδα!
> Εσυ τι εχεις? Δες τι γραφει η διαγνωση σου να ξερεις απο τι πασχεις.
> Υποθυρεοειδισμο? Υπερθυρεοειδισμο? 
> Τι μαρκα ειναι το Τ4 που παιρνεις? Γκουγκλαρε να βρεις ποιες αλλες εταιρειες το βγαζουν.
> Φυσικα και θα συνεχισεις να το παιρνεις για να κρατας τις τιμες εντος οριων και θα κανεις εξετασεις αιματος και υπερηχο τακτικα για να το παρακολουθεις. Ειναι εφ ορου ζωης η αγωγη για το θυρεοειδη σου.
> Αν ο γιατρος σου εχει δικιο και δεν ευθυνεται το Τ4 που παιρνεις για τους εμετους, τοτε οντως πρεπει να επισκεφτεις γαστρεντερολογο και αν δεν εχεις τιποτα παθολογικο, θα χρειαστει να το ψαξεις και με ψυχικους υγειας.
> Δεν αποκλειεται να ειναι συνδιασμος αγχους και υπερκοπωσης με τη δουλεια που κανεις οπως ειπε και ο ελης. 
> Μη χασεις τα μεροκαματα, κριμα ειναι. Ουτε καν παθολογο δεν εχεις? Να τον ρωτουσες στο τηλ αν ειναι να παρεις κανενα αντιεμετικο


Όπως ανέφερα σε προηγούμενο μήνυμα, τελευταία φορά είχα πάει σε γιατρό όταν πήγαινα σχολείο, πριν 13+ χρόνια. Αυτά τα χρόνια δεν είχα ποτέ κάποιο σοβαρό πρόβλημα υγείας και έτσι δεν επισκεπτόμουν γιατρούς για να πω ότι γνωρίζω κάποιον παθολόγο ή άλλους γιατρούς με τους οποίους να έχω εξοικειωθεί κιόλας.

Το Τ4 γράφει στο κουτί "Uni-Pharma T4 levothyroxine sodium, 62μg, 30 δισκία".

Όσον αφορά τους ψυχικούς υγείας, θέλω να πιστεύω ότι οι εμετοί οφείλονται σε παθολογικά αίτια γιατί πριν ξεκινήσουν ήμουν σχετικά καλά και την πρώτη φορά έκανα εμετό όταν ήμουν στο χωράφι καταμεσήμερο τον Αύγουστο, οπότε δεν αποκλείεται να με χτύπησε η κούραση και η ζέστη.

Τέλος πάντων, τώρα δεν ξέρω τι άλλο να πω. Στην περιοχή έχουμε 2 γαστρεντερολόγους αλλά ο ένας ήταν διακοπές και ο 2ος δεν απαντούσε στο τηλέφωνο τώρα το βράδυ, μάλλον ανοίγει μόνο πρωί το ιατρείο του, οπότε θα τον καλέσω αύριο το πρωί για να κανονίσω ραντεβού. Ελπίζω να πάνε όλα καλά.

----------


## savatage

Το παιρνεις νηστικος το πρωι μολις ξυπνησεις?

----------


## savatage

Τα συγκεκριμενα χαπια(και οχι μονο τα συγκεκριμενα) εχουν κατηγορηθει για δυσαπορρόφηση εξαιτίας μεταβολών στο PH του στομάχου.
Ο ενδοκρινολογος σου ειναι ηλιθιος που δεν το παραδεχεται. Να επιμεινεις να τα αλλαξεις. Θα παιρνεις θυροξινη καθε μερα για παντα, αλλα το συγκεκριμενο σκευασμα που παιρνεις μπορει να μη σου καθεται καλα. Αν δεν εχεις καποιο αλλο προβλημα που να προκαλει εμετους. Ελπιζω ο γαστρεντερολογος σου να ειναι πιο εντιμος και ικανος.

----------


## Bizarro

> Το παιρνεις νηστικος το πρωι μολις ξυπνησεις?


Ναι, το παίρνω νηστικός το πρωί και ο ενδοκρινολόγος μου είπε να περιμένω τουλάχιστον μισή ώρα πριν φάω. Κάθε πρωί που το παίρνω σίγουρα περιμένω πάνω από μισή ώρα πριν φάω κάτι. Σε αρκετές περιπτώσεις περνούσε και 1 ολόκληρη ώρα.




> Τα συγκεκριμενα χαπια(και οχι μονο τα συγκεκριμενα) εχουν κατηγορηθει για δυσαπορρόφηση εξαιτίας μεταβολών στο PH του στομάχου.
> Ο ενδοκρινολογος σου ειναι ηλιθιος που δεν το παραδεχεται. Να επιμεινεις να τα αλλαξεις. Θα παιρνεις θυροξινη καθε μερα για παντα, αλλα το συγκεκριμενο σκευασμα που παιρνεις μπορει να μη σου καθεται καλα. Αν δεν εχεις καποιο αλλο προβλημα που να προκαλει εμετους. Ελπιζω ο γαστρεντερολογος σου να ειναι πιο εντιμος και ικανος.


Πριν με ρώτησες τι μάρκα είναι το Τ4, οπότε υποθέτω ότι το ίδιο φάρμακο μπορεί να το φτιάχνουν περισσότερες από μία εταιρία με διαφορετικές φόρμουλες; Όταν λες ότι έχουν κατηγορηθεί, εννοείς τα συγκεκριμένα της UniFarma; Την συνταγή αυτή τη στιγμή δεν την έχω και δεν θυμάμαι συγκεκριμένα τι έγραφε, αλλά για την μάρκα αποφασίζει ο γιατρός ή μου δίνει το φαρμακείο ότι έχει διαθέσιμο; Γιατί αν ισχύει το 2ο τότε υποθέτω ότι δεν είναι θέμα του γιατρού. Ο συγκεκριμένος ενδοκρινολόγος που πηγαίνω είναι πολύ γνωστός εδώ στην περιοχή και τον προτιμούνε πολλοί, να σκεφτείς εγώ πήρα τηλέφωνο για να μου κλείσει ραντεβού για να με δει την 1η φορά, και κλείσαμε μετά από 1 μήνα περίπου.

----------


## savatage

> Ναι, το παίρνω νηστικός το πρωί και ο ενδοκρινολόγος μου είπε να περιμένω τουλάχιστον μισή ώρα πριν φάω. Κάθε πρωί που το παίρνω σίγουρα περιμένω πάνω από μισή ώρα πριν φάω κάτι. Σε αρκετές περιπτώσεις περνούσε και 1 ολόκληρη ώρα.


OK Οποτε το παιρνεις σωστα. Και τρως ας πουμε 1 ωρα μετα. Εμετο ποτε κανεις? Μετα το φαγητο? Μετα απο κοπωση? Μετα απο κοπωση και εκθεση στον ηλιο λογω εργασιας? Μετα απο εντονο στρες λογω εργασιας? Εχεις παρατηρησει ποτε συμβαινει?




> Πριν με ρώτησες τι μάρκα είναι το Τ4, οπότε υποθέτω ότι το ίδιο φάρμακο μπορεί να το φτιάχνουν περισσότερες από μία εταιρία με διαφορετικές φόρμουλες; Την συνταγή αυτή τη στιγμή δεν την έχω και δεν θυμάμαι συγκεκριμένα τι έγραφε, αλλά για την μάρκα αποφασίζει ο γιατρός ή μου δίνει το φαρμακείο ότι έχει διαθέσιμο; Γιατί αν ισχύει το 2ο τότε υποθέτω ότι δεν είναι θέμα του γιατρού.


Οχι, ο ενδοκρινολογος πρεπει να συνταγογραφησει την ουσια οχι τη μαρκα.
*Τα εμπορικά ονόματα με τα οποία κυκλοφορεί η λεβοθυροξίνη μέχρι σήμερα στην Ελλάδα είναι: Thyro-4, Medithyrox, Euthyrox, Thyrohormone, Tirosint soft, T4 Tab και σε συνδυασμό με λιοθυρονίνη Dithyron.*



> Ο συγκεκριμένος ενδοκρινολόγος που πηγαίνω είναι πολύ γνωστός εδώ στην περιοχή και τον προτιμούνε πολλοί, να σκεφτείς εγώ πήρα τηλέφωνο για να μου κλείσει ραντεβού για να με δει την 1η φορά, και κλείσαμε μετά από 1 μήνα περίπου.


Καλα ειδικα στην επαρχια ευκολα γινεται ενας γιατρος "ονομα". Ωστοσο, μπορει να του εχεις αναφερει κατι το οποιο εκρινε οτι δεν ειναι το φαρμακο που σου προκαλει τους εμετους. Αν, ομως, φταιει το Τ4, εχεις κι αλλες επιλογες.
Πηγες στο γαστρεντερολογο σημερα?

----------


## Bizarro

Την 1η φορά μου ήρθε εμετός μετά από έντονη κόπωση και ενώ δεν είχα φάει τίποτα. Επειδή ήμουν σε χωράφι και έπινα νερό για να ξεσκάσω, έβγαλα νερό και έβγαλα μεγάλη ποσότητα. Δεν αποκλείεται να έβγαλα και ένα λίτρο νερό. Τις επόμενες φορές μου ερχόταν εμετός σε εντελώς τυχαίες περιπτώσεις, μπορεί να δούλευα, μπορεί να καθόμουν και να ήμουν ξεκούραστος, μπορεί να είχα φάει, μπορεί και να μην είχα φάει. Το μοτίβο που είχα παρατηρήσει είναι ότι με ποιάνει αναγούλα το πρωί με το που ξυπνάω, με το που σηκώνομαι άμεσα από το κρεβάτι νιώθω αναγούλα, αλλά δεν είναι σίγουρο πότε θα μου έρθει ο εμετός.

Κάλεσα τον γαστρεντερολόγο και μου είπε ότι σήμερα δέχεται πελάτες το απόγευμα μετά τις 5.30 χωρίς ραντεβού. Εγώ θα είμαι και νωρίτερα εκεί για να πιάσω σειρά. Οπότε είμαι σε αναμονή για αυτό το θέμα. Όσον αφορά του ενδοκρινολόγο, δεν του είχα αναφέρει κάτι περίεργο και όταν επικοινώνησα μαζί του μου είπε απλά ότι δεν φταίει το φάρμακο. Πάντως μου έχει δώσει ένα χειρόγραφο σημείωμα που λέει να παίρνω συγκεκριμένα το Τ4 62μg 20 λεπτά πριν το πρωινό. Μπροστά από το Τ4 έχει μια λέξη ακόμη που δεν μπορώ να καταλάβω τι λέει λόγω τον γραμμάτων που κάνουν οι γιατροί.

----------


## savatage

> Την 1η φορά μου ήρθε εμετός μετά από έντονη κόπωση και ενώ δεν είχα φάει τίποτα. Επειδή ήμουν σε χωράφι και έπινα νερό για να ξεσκάσω, έβγαλα νερό και έβγαλα μεγάλη ποσότητα. Δεν αποκλείεται να έβγαλα και ένα λίτρο νερό. Τις επόμενες φορές μου ερχόταν εμετός σε εντελώς τυχαίες περιπτώσεις, μπορεί να δούλευα, μπορεί να καθόμουν και να ήμουν ξεκούραστος, μπορεί να είχα φάει, μπορεί και να μην είχα φάει. Το μοτίβο που είχα παρατηρήσει είναι ότι με ποιάνει αναγούλα το πρωί με το που ξυπνάω, με το που σηκώνομαι άμεσα από το κρεβάτι νιώθω αναγούλα, αλλά δεν είναι σίγουρο πότε θα μου έρθει ο εμετός.


Ξυπνας με το αγχος οτι πρεπει να πας στο χωραφι? 
Ποσες φορες κανεις εμετο την ημερα? Θα σε ρωτησει και ο γαστρεντερολογος. Εχεις χασει κιλα απο οταν ξεκινησε ολο αυτο? Το φαγητο σου το χωνευεις κανονικα?

Ωραια αφου σημερα θα σε δει ο γαστρεντερολογος μπορει να τσεκαρει εκεινος τι συμβαινει.

----------


## Bizarro

Στο χωράφι πήγα μερικές φορές ακόμη, αλλά επειδή είδα ότι συνεχίζονταν οι εμετοί ζήτησα από τον εργοδότη να μην πάω για λίγο καιρό μέχρι να δω τι θα κάνω. Δηλαδή τώρα δεν πηγαίνω στο χωράφι. Αλλά και να πήγαινα δεν θα πήγαινα κάθε μέρα, πέρσι είχα κάνει 4-5 μεροκάματα τον Αύγουστο και 13 μεροκάματα μέσα στον Σεπτέμβρη. Να σημειώσω ότι είχα πάει ήδη 3 φορές και πήγαινα με ευχάριστο τρόπο, παρότι είναι παλούκι η δουλειά σκεφτόμουν ότι θα βγάλω μεροκάματο οπότε το ευχαριστιόμουν λιγάκι και δεν είχα άγχος. Πέρσι είχα δουλέψει όλα τα μεροκάματα χωρίς κανένα πρόβλημα και δεν είχα λόγο να έχω άγχος. Εμετό συνήθως κάνω μια φορά την ημέρα, μετά μου περνάει, αλλά μπορεί να μου ξαναέρθει ναυτία προς το βράδυ πριν ξαπλώσω είτε έχω είτε δεν έχω φάει, αλλά δεν έχω κάνει ποτέ 2η φορά εμετό μέσα στην ίδια μέρα. Έχω χάσει κάπου 3-4 κιλά, αλλά από τότε που ξεκίνησα τους εμετούς έχω κόψει το πολύ φαγητό γιατί φουσκώνω με το παραμικρό και δεν θέλω να το διακινδυνεύσω να κάνω εμετούς.

----------


## savatage

ΟΚ λογικα αν και αυτος θεωρησει οτι δεν ευθυνεται το Τ4 ουτε το αγχος, θα σου πει να κανεις γαστροσκοπηση.

----------


## Bizarro

> ΟΚ λογικα αν και αυτος θεωρησει οτι δεν ευθυνεται το Τ4 ουτε το αγχος, θα σου πει να κανεις γαστροσκοπηση.


Αυτό είναι δυστυχώς που φοβάμαι, και μάλλον δεν θα το γλιτώσω. Και στην γαστροσκόπηση παίρνουν και γύρω στο εκατοστάρικο οι γιατροί, όσα μεροκάματα πρόλαβα και έκανα έτσι θα φύγουν. Φέτος δεν είναι η χρονιά μου, και πάνω που έλεγα ότι πήγανε καλά. Ποιο πολύ με αγχώνει που θα αγχώσω τους γονείς μου, που ήδη τους έχω αγχώσει. Ελπίζω τουλάχιστον να διορθωθεί το πρόβλημα, ας έχω την υγεία μου και τα υπόλοιπα ας μείνουν παραπίσω.

----------


## savatage

Ελα βρε 31 χρονων αντρας εισαι, μην πνιγεσαι σε μια κουταλια νερο.

----------


## Bizarro

Ξεαγχώθηκα λιγάκι τελικά. Προς το παρόν δεν θα κάνω γαστροσκόπηση, δεν χρειάζεται. Ο γαστρεντερολόγος με εξέτασε με το χέρι στην κοιλιά και δεν βρήκε κάποιο πρόβλημα. Μου έγραψε ένα Nexium esomeprazole 40mg, το οποίο τελικά είναι αντιεμετικό αν κατάλαβα καλά, δηλαδή αυτό που προτάθηκε και νωρίτερα (απλώς δεν θα το έπαιρνα αν δεν μου το έλεγε κάποιος γιατρός). Μου είπε να το πάρω για 1 μήνα, αλλά αν δεν δω βελτίωση μέσα σε μια εβδομάδα τότε μου είπε να πάω να κάνω υπερηχογράφημα στην άνω και κάτω κοιλία. Επίσης μου είπε να ξεαγχωθώ αν είμαι αγχωμένος. Είδωμεν λοιπόν. Έχω μόνο ένα μικρό άγχος για το πως θα περάσει αυτή η εβδομάδα, αν πάει τελικά καλά μήπως μπορέσω να πάω και να βγάλω έστω και μερικά ακόμη μεροκάματα.

----------


## savatage

Δεν ειναι αντιεμετικο το νεξιουμ. Ειναι για παλινδρομησεις. Και η δοση που σου εγραψε(ολοκληρη η ταμπλετα δηλαδη) εχει φανει να προκαλει δυσαπορροφηση ασβεστιου. Αν το θεμα σου ειναι τα γαστρικα υγρα, πώς και δεν παραπονιοσουν για παλινδρομηση και καουρες?

----------


## Bizarro

Μέχρι σήμερα δεν ήξερα τον όρο παλινδρόμηση και δεν μπορούσα να το εξηγήσω εδώ στο φόρουμ. Μπερδεύω και εσάς, αλλά λόγω της ασχετοσύνης μου κάποιες λεπτομέρειες ίσως να μην τις εξηγώ καλά ή να παραλείπω πράγματα άθελά μου. Με μια απλή αναζήτηση στο google της λέξης "παλινδρόμηση" βρήκα ότι "τα συμπτώματα μπορεί να περιλαμβάνουν βήχα, ναυτία, βραχνάδα, ρέψιμο, πονόλαιμο και αίσθημα παλινδρόμησης υγρών". Βήχα, ναυτία, ρέψιμο, πονόλαιμο τα είχα σίγουρα, αλλά μάλλον δεν τα εξήγησα σωστά εδώ στο φόρουμ. Καούρες είχα σπάνια, και 1-2 φορές είχα και βραχνάδα αλλά όλα τα υπόλοιπα που ανέφερα ποιο πριν τα είχα σε καθημερινή βάση. Προφανώς ο γιατρός που είναι και γνώστης, με βάση τις ερωτήσεις που μου έκανε και τις απαντήσεις που του έδωσα, κατάλαβε τι έχω.

----------


## savatage

Το πιο ενοχλητικο στην παλινδρομηση ειναι το καψιμο απο τα οξεα, οι καουρες που λεμε, ειναι πολυ συγκεκριμενη αισθηση και σε αυτο βοηθαει πολυ το νεξιουμ. Αλλιως αν δεν προκειται για παλινδρομηση, για τα οξεα του στομαχου βοηθαει πολυ το παλιο, καλο ζαντακ.
Περιεργως ετυχε σημερα το απογευμα να εχω ακριβως αυτη τη συζητηση με παθολογο.

Καλη επιτυχια, ελπιζω να ξεμπερδεψεις συντομα.

----------


## Bizarro

Είδωμεν λοιπόν. Και εγώ ελπίζω να πάνε όλα καλά. Ελπίζω να υπάρξει θετική πρόοδος εντός της εβδομάδας. Ευχαριστώ.

----------


## ioannis2

> Ελα βρε 31 χρονων αντρας εισαι, μην πνιγεσαι σε μια κουταλια νερο.


Τα 31 εύκολα γίνονται 41 αν δεν πάρει έγκαιρα ασφαλιστικά μέτρα.

----------


## ioannis2

Πόσο άγχος βρε Bizarro για να ανοίγεις ολόκερες συζητήσεις όχι με το γιατρό σου αλλά σε ένα φορουμ όπου σου απαντάει ο κάθε ιατρικά αδαής?
Συγχώρεσε με που βαρέθηκα να μπω στον κόπο να διαβάσω όλες τις συζητήσεις σου.

----------


## Bizarro

> Τα 31 εύκολα γίνονται 41 αν δεν πάρει έγκαιρα ασφαλιστικά μέτρα.


Τι εννοείς;




> Πόσο άγχος βρε Bizarro για να ανοίγεις ολόκερες συζητήσεις όχι με το γιατρό σου αλλά σε ένα φορουμ όπου σου απαντάει ο κάθε ιατρικά αδαής?
> Συγχώρεσε με που βαρέθηκα να μπω στον κόπο να διαβάσω όλες τις συζητήσεις σου.


Κοίτα, με τους γιατρούς τα έχουμε συζητήσει τα περισσότερα, προφανώς και δεν περιμένω να λάβω ιατρικές γνωματεύσεις μέσα σε ένα φόρουμ, απλώς ίσως λόγω του άγχους να τα έχω ακόμη ανακατεμένα στο μυαλό μου. Πιστεύω ότι αν περάσουν αυτές οι ημέρες και ξεπεράσω αυτό το θέμα υγείας, ίσως να ηρεμήσω και από ψυχολογικής πλευράς γιατί ακόμη έχω λίγο άγχος. Το θέμα είναι ότι δεν έχω που να τα βγάλω, φίλους δεν έχω για να μιλήσω, και έτσι τα γράφω εδώ, για αυτό είναι το φόρουμ. Δηλαδή αν για παράδειγμα μπω σε ένα φόρουμ που ειδικεύεται σε υπολογιστές και τεχνολογία, δεν θα μπω εκεί για να γράψω για ένα πρόβλημά μου που έχω με τον υπολογιστή για να μπορέσω να βρω κάποια λύση; Αν είναι να καταργήσουμε τα φόρουμ και να μην γράφει κανείς τίποτα.

----------


## savatage

Επειδη βαριεται να διαβασει τις συζητησεις σου, μπορει να μη διαβασε οτι μενεις εδω και 9 χρονια σε ενα μικρο χωριο με μονη συντροφια τους γονεις σου, απομονωμενος απο παρεες και εχεις προβλημα να βρεις εργασια.
Παντως σχετικα με τη ηλικια σου, αν συνεχισεις να ζεις στο ιδιο μοτιβο θα φτασεις και τα 41 και ακομη θα πανικοβαλλεσαι για εναν εμετο.

----------


## Bizarro

Πριν ξεκινήσουν οι εμετοί δεν με έπιανε πανικός για το παραμικρό. Μάλιστα με τον 1ο εμετό δεν είχα αγχωθεί και τόσο διότι υπέθεσα ότι προέκυψε λόγο της ζέστης και της κούρασης που ήμουν στο χωράφι καταμεσήμερο. Το ότι οι εμετοί συνεχίζονταν για 1 μήνα ήταν αυτό που με άγχωσε περισσότερο.

Μου έχουν συμβεί κι άλλα πράγματα αλλά σαν αυτό με τους εμετούς ποτέ. Να σου δώσω να καταλάβεις πριν 1-2 εβδομάδες με τσίμπησε μια σφήκα στην παλάμη, και η παλάμη φούσκωσε τόσο που δεν μπορούσα να την κλείσω, δεν μπορούσα να χρησιμοποιήσω καθόλου το χέρι μου. Πήγα στο τοπικό κέντρο υγείας, μου έβαλε μια αλοιφή ο γιατρός και μου είπε να παίρνω αντιβίωση για 6 μέρες αλλά να μην ανησυχώ διότι το πρήξιμο θα υποχωρήσει σε 2 μέρες. Και όντως, σε 2 μέρες υποχώρησε το πρήξιμο και τώρα είναι μια χαρά. Αν δεν υποχωρούσε φυσικά και θα αγχωνόμουν και για αυτό το θέμα, αλλά τελικά υποχώρησε και έτσι δεν αγχώθηκα καθόλου. Εγώ τώρα αγχώνομαι για το γεγονός ότι δεν είχαν υποχωρήσει τόσο καιρό οι εμετοί, αν υποχωρήσουν σαφώς και θα νιώσω καλύτερα που θα έχω γίνει καλά. Στεναχωριέμαι που δεν είμαι καλά σωματικώς, αλλά προς το παρόν θέλω να πιστεύω ότι δεν είμαι σε τόσο προχωρημένο επίπεδο που να χαλιέμαι με το παραμικρό, ας περάσουν οι εμετοί και θα κάνω πάρτι τρικούβερτο.

----------


## savatage

Παντως στα θεματα υγειας, καλο ειναι να φροντιζεις να ξερεις τι εχεις και τι ειναι οι ουσιες που βαζεις στον οργανισμο σου και για ποιο λογο. Πχ παρατηρησα οτι δε ζητας να μαθεις καν τη διαγνωση. Δε διαβαζεις το φυλλο οδηγιων, τις ενδειξεις. Συμπερανες απο μονος σου οτι θα επαιρνες Τ4 μονο για 1 μηνα. Δεν ηξερες καν τη διαγνωση. Συμπερανες οτι το νεξιουμ ειναι αντιεμετικο ενω δεν ειναι. Υπεθεσες συνδεση του Τ4 με τον 1 εμετο που μπορει να εκανες τη μερα και μαλιστα χωρις να κανεις εμετο μετα το χαπι. Απο μονος σου υπεθεσες οτι θα σταματησεις σε 1 μηνα το Τ4 και οτι ετσι δε θα εχεις και ναυτια.
Γενικως ενω ταυτοχρονα πανικοβληθηκες, υπεθετες και συμπεραινες πραγματα.
Αυτα στα λεω γιατι εισαι ολοκληρος αντρας και εχεις την ευθυνη του εαυτου σου. 
Παρατηρησα επισης οτι συχνα αναφερεις την ανησυχια για τους γονεις σου. Πως ο,τι κι αν παθεις, φοβασαι οτι θα ανησυχησουν οι γονεις σου. Σε εχουν κανει με τον τροπο τους ενοχικο και φοβισμενο και καπως ετσι εχεις κλειστει μεσα τοσα χρονια σε ενα σπιτακι σε ενα μικρο χωριο να ανησυχεις μηπως ΕΚΕΙΝΟΙ ανησυχησουν, αντι να ανησυχεις εσυ ο ιδιος για σενα που χανεις τη ζωη σου.

----------


## Bizarro

Έχεις κάποιο δίκιο σε αυτά που λες. Ίσως τα έχω μπερδέψει και εγώ κάπως λόγω του άγχους. Στο φύλλο οδηγιών του Τ4 αναφέρει εμετούς στις ανεπιθύμητες ενέργειες, αν θες μπορώ να το σκανάρω και να το ανεβάσω εδώ για να δεις και εσύ. Ο γιατρός μου είπε πως όταν τελειώσει το κουτάκι να κάνω 2η εξέταση TSH για να δούμε αν έχει κατεβεί και μου είχε πει ότι να μην πάρω το φάρμακο όταν κάνω την εξέταση, και όντως εσφαλμένα υπέθεσα ότι δεν θα το ξαναπάρω. Μπορεί όντως να μου το είχε πει να το παίρνω επαόριστον στην 1η εξέταση και να μην το κατάλαβα, ή μπορεί να μου το έλεγε όταν θα έβλεπε την 2η εξέταση γιατί θα ξαναμιλούσαμε. Όσον αφορά το νέξιουμ, μπορεί να μην είναι αντιεμετικό, αλλά αν μου σταματήσουν οι εμετοί τότε για μένα το ίδιο είναι.

Όταν έχεις οικογένεια και μένεις στο σπίτι με 3-4 άτομα, αν υποφέρει έστω και ένας τότε δεν υποφέρουν και οι υπόλοιποι στο σπίτι; Απλώς έτυχε σε μένα να μένω με τους γονείς μου. Θα μπορούσα κάλλιστα σε μια άλλη ζωή να ήμουν παντρεμένος και να είχα παιδί, και το παιδί μου να είχε κάποιο πρόβλημα υγείας. Σε αυτή την περίπτωση πάλι δεν θα υπέφερα;

----------


## savatage

Οχι δε χρειαζεται να μου το σκαναρεις, σου ειπα εξαρχης οτι οντως εχει κατηγορηθει οτι πειραζει το στομαχι σε καποιους ασθενεις. Αλλα εσυ δεν εκανες εμετο μετα τη ληψη του. Τελοσπαντων ο,τι εγινε εγινε, αλλα απο δω και περα καλο ειναι να ζητας να μαθαινεις ποια ακριβως ειναι η διαγνωση, ποια βηματα ακριβως θα αφορουν την αγωγη και να διαβαζεις παντα εξαρχης το φυλλο οδηγιων.



> Όταν έχεις οικογένεια και μένεις στο σπίτι με 3-4 άτομα, αν υποφέρει έστω και ένας τότε δεν υποφέρουν και οι υπόλοιποι στο σπίτι; Απλώς έτυχε σε μένα να μένω με τους γονείς μου. Θα μπορούσα κάλλιστα σε μια άλλη ζωή να ήμουν παντρεμένος και να είχα παιδί, και το παιδί μου να είχε κάποιο πρόβλημα υγείας. Σε αυτή την περίπτωση πάλι δεν θα υπέφερα;


Οχι, το υγιες ειναι ο ενας να βοηθαει τον αλλον οπου και οποτε χρειαζεται αν μπορει. Το "υποφερουμε ολοι μαζι" ειναι αρρωστο. Οι γονεις εχουν ισοβια υποχρεωση προς τα παιδια τους.
Τα παιδια τους οφειλουν στον εαυτο τους να φτιαξουν τη δικη τους ζωη. Και συ οπως και χιλιαδες αλλοι Ελληνες μενουν με τους γονεις τους. Σου τονισα ομως οτι αντι να ασχολεισαι να φτιαξεις τη δικη σου αδεια ζωη, ασχολεισαι μην παει και ανησυχησουν οι γονεις σου..

----------


## Bizarro

Δυστυχώς εδώ επειδή είμαστε χωριό είμαστε εμείς και εμείς, ο καθένας συνήθως κοιτάει να βοηθήσει και να βολέψει τους δικούς του. Δεν ξέρω πως να το εξηγήσω, αλλά θα το εξηγήσω όσο ποιο καλά μπορώ.

Ας πούμε για παράδειγμα το τοπικό σούπερ μάρκετ, το έχει μια οικογένεια. Η οικογένεια θα βοηθήσει τα δικά της άτομα και θα βάλει αυτούς να δουλεύουν στο μαγαζί. Αντίστοιχα στο τοπικό βενζινάδικο, ο βενζινάς βάζει την γυναίκα του και το παιδί του να δουλέψει εκεί, στον φούρνο ο φούρναρης βάζει τα δικά του παιδιά να δουλεύουν, και πάει λέγοντας. Δηλαδή κανείς δεν προσλαμβάνει κανέναν. Έτσι πως να βρεις δουλειά;

Πριν 3 μήνες έβαλα βύσμα για να πάω σε ένα εργοστάσιο για συνέντευξη. Πρόσεχε, τονίζω το συνέντευξη, δηλαδή πήγα μόνο για να με δουν, τελικά δεν με προσέλαβαν. Είναι τόσο δύσκολο που ακόμη και για την συνέντευξη πρέπει να βάλεις βύσμα. Μου το είπαν και ευθέως κιόλας ότι δεν ψάχνουν άτομο και ότι απλώς με κάλεσαν διότι τους πίεσε το βύσμα που έβαλα.

Είχα συμμαθητή από το σχολείο που ήμασταν 12 χρόνια μαζί από την 1η δημοτικού μέχρι και την 3η λυκείου και καθόμασταν σχεδόν πάντα σε διπλανά θρανία, που ο πατέρας του είναι εργολάβος και χρειάζεται εργάτες και δεν με παίρνει παρότι του το είχα πει τόσες φορές ότι θέλω δουλειά. Και μάλιστα τόσα χρόνια του έκανα δωρεάν επισκευές στους υπολογιστές του που αν πήγαινε σε μαγαζί θα πλήρωνε εκατοντάδες ευρώ έξτρα σε εργατικά, και δεν το σεβάστηκε καθόλου ούτε σεβάστηκε που 12 χρόνια ήμασταν μαζί στο ίδιο σχολείο.

Όταν κάποιος που ψάχνει δουλειά κάνει χρόνια επί χρόνια αιτήσεις και ο άλλος δεν τον παίρνει γιατί δεν είναι συγγενής ή γνωστοί ή γιατί δεν έχει βύσμα, ε κάποια στιγμή απελπίζεσαι.

Ακόμη και στο χωράφι που πήγα πέρσι και φέτος, ο πατέρας μου ήταν γνωστός με τον άνθρωπο που έχει τα χωράφια και γνωρίζονται 30 χρόνια, τον πίεζε κάθε χρόνο παρόλα αυτά μόνο τα 2 τελευταία χρόνια μπόρεσε να με πάρει και μόνο για 10-15 μεροκάματα.

Φυσικά και θέλω να φτιάξω την ζωή μου, ψάχνω και μόνος μου για δουλειά αλλά και οι γονείς μου μιλάνε με άτομα που γνωρίζουν μήπως και ενδιαφερθεί κανείς, αλλά οι πιθανότητες δεν είναι με το μέρος μας. Και δυστηχώς χωρίς δουλειά για να έρχεται το χρήμα, όλα τα υπόλοιπα, χόμπυ, ασχολίες, και οτιδήποτε άλλο έρχονται σε 2η μοίρα.

----------


## pavlosla

bizaro εγω μενω σε μικρη πολη 10,000 κατοικων και εχω ακριβως τα ιδια προβληματα...... ολλες οι δουλειες πανε σε συγγενεις και χοντρα βυσματα οτι και αν εχω κανει 6 χρονια εχω αποτυχει.... μονο ενα πενταμηνο κοινωφελη καταφερα και δουλεψα απο τοτε που αποφοιτησα.......αστα να πανε ειναι η κατασταση... προσπαθησε να φτιαξεις κατι μονος σου, εγω ασχολιεμαι με τα χωραφια και της μελισσες....... χωραφια δεν εχεις να ασχοληθεις δικα σας;

----------


## Bizarro

> bizaro εγω μενω σε μικρη πολη 10,000 κατοικων και εχω ακριβως τα ιδια προβληματα...... ολλες οι δουλειες πανε σε συγγενεις και χοντρα βυσματα οτι και αν εχω κανει 6 χρονια εχω αποτυχει.... μονο ενα πενταμηνο κοινωφελη καταφερα και δουλεψα απο τοτε που αποφοιτησα.......αστα να πανε ειναι η κατασταση... προσπαθησε να φτιαξεις κατι μονος σου, εγω ασχολιεμαι με τα χωραφια και της μελισσες....... χωραφια δεν εχεις να ασχοληθεις δικα σας;


Και εδώ μια από τα ίδια αλλά και χειρότερα. Εδώ είμαστε 3.000 όλος ο δήμος, δηλαδή το χωριό μου και κάποια γειτονικά χωριά. Μόνο το χωριό μου είμαστε γύρω στα 1.500 άτομα, ίσως και λιγότερα και εννοείται ότι οι περισσότεροι είναι μεγάλοι και παππούδες γιαγιάδες. Και εγώ από τότε που αποφοίτησα είχα δουλέψει μόνο ένα 5μηνο σε κοινωφελή. Χωράφια υπάρχουν (ανέφερα και πριν ότι έκανα μερικά μεροκάματα σε χωράφια), αλλά ισχύει το ίδιο που ανέφερα και για τις υπόλοιπες επιχειρήσεις, δηλαδή ο καθένας κοιτάει να βολέψει τους δικούς του. Είχα δει παλιότερα ένα πρόγραμμα του ΟΑΕΔ που έδινε 10.000 ευρώ για να ξεκινήσει κάποιος νέα επιχείρηση, πήγα να κάνω αίτηση αλλά διαπίστωσα ότι το πρόγραμμα δεν έτρεχε στην Στερεά Ελλάδα και στο Ιόνιο (εγώ μένω σε νομό της Στερεάς Ελλάδας), λες και εμείς είχαμε κατουρήσει σε πηγάδι. Όταν βγήκε αυτό το πρόγραμμα έγινε μεγάλος ντόρος σε όλη την Στερεά Ελλάδα και κινητοποιήθηκαν μέχρι και οι τότε βουλευτές που δραστηριοποιούνταν στην περιοχή. Απάντηση από τον ΟΑΕΔ ήταν ότι στην περιοχή υπάρχουν πολλά εργοστάσια και δεν υπάρχει ανεργία, το οποίο φυσικά είναι πολύ μεγάλο ψέμα μιας και η Στερεά Ελλάδα είναι στην 2η θέση στην ανεργία (εκτός Αθήνας - Θεσσαλονίκης που έχουν τον περισσότερο πληθυσμό).

----------


## pavlosla

τη σχολη εβγαλες;. τωρα ειναι η περιοδος που φτιαχνουν φακελους για επιδοτησης πτυχιουχων που θελουν να κανουν επιχειρηση......
αν σκεφτεσαι κατι μπωρεις να καταθεσεις φακελο......

----------


## Bizarro

ΤΕΙ Πληροφορικής έχω βγάλει, αλλά έχω πάρει πτυχίο από το 2008 και λόγω ότι δεν μπορούσα να βρω δουλειά με την καμία δυστυχώς δεν μπόρεσα να εξασκήσω καλά τις ικανότητές μου. Περιστασιακά μόνο φτιάχνω κάνα υπολογιστή ή στήνω κάνα δικτυάκι. Αν βρω λίγο χρόνο σκέφτομαι να ξεκινήσω να διαβάσω πάλι μπας και εξασκήσω και κώδικα.

Έχω δει διάφορα προγράμματα αλλά εκεί που πάω για μεροκάματα στο χωράφι, πέρσι με είχαν προσλάβει με ένσημα γιατί ήθελαν να είναι καλυμμένοι σε περίπτωση ελέγχου ή ατυχήματος, με αποτέλεσμα να έχει ακυρωθεί η κάρτα ανεργίας και δεν έχω πλέον μόρια λόγω ανεργίας. Έβγαλα πάλι κάρτα ανεργίας αλλά δεν θεωρούμαι μακροχρόνια άνεργος διότι δεν έχει περάσει ούτε ένας χρόνος, και επίσης ο άνθρωπος που με πήρε στα χωράφια μου είπε ότι θέλει να με δηλώσει και φέτος και να φαίνομαι σαν εργάτης, αν τελικά φυσικά θα συνεχίσω να δουλεύω εκεί.

----------


## pavlosla

δεν μπωρεις να δουλευεις απο αποσταση, να φτιαχνεις π.χ. ιστοσελιδες, εγω ηθελα ιεκ εφαρμοσμενης πληροφορικης να παω φετος αλλα δυστηχως δεν το δηλωσαν πολυ και δεν εγινε το τμημα....
εγω τελιωσα περιβαντολογος ιχθυολογος..... και ειμαι 6 χρονια ανεργος δυστηχος, τωρα αδειοδοτηθηκε μια καινουρια ιχθυοκαλειεργεια στη περιοχη και περιμενω κατα την ανοιξη να δω αμα ξεκινησουν μπας και με παρουν.....

----------


## savatage

Εχεις δικιο για τις αντικειμενικες δυσκολιες. Το θεμα με τα βυσματα ειναι προβλημα ακομα και σε μεγαλες πολεις και σε ολη την επαρχια αλλα ειδικα σε μικρα χωρια σαν το δικο σου αστα να πανε.
Τουλαχιστον μπορεις να εισαι ο μοναδικος τεχνικος υπολογιστων εκει? Και μην ξαναπροσφερεις την υπηρεσια σου δωρεαν, ειδες, δεν το αξιζουν. Συνεχισε να το παλευεις με προγραμματα που βγαινουν μεσω οαεδ, εσπα κλπ
Επισης, μπορεις να κοιταξεις να φυγεις σεζον σε μικρα νησια που ζητανε προσωπικο και προσφερουν φαγητο και διαμονη. Οχι σε θεσεις που θελουν προυπηρεσια, γνωσεις κλπ, αλλα σε απλες εργασιες, χειρονακτικες κλπ. Ψαξτο λιγο κι αυτο. Θα ειναι η ευκαιρια σου να ξεφυγεις απο το χωριο για μερικους μηνες και να βαλεις και καποια χρηματα στην ακρη.

Βεβαια προυποθεση ειναι να εισαι σκληραγωγημενος και να μην το βαζεις κατι. Πχ αν πανικοβληθεις απο καποια ναυτια, εκει δε θα εχεις την επιλογη κατευθειαν να αφησεις τη δουλεια και να μεινεις στο σπιτι.
Αληθεια πώς εισαι μετα το νεξιουμ?

----------


## Bizarro

Για ιστοσελίδες το είχα σκεφτεί αλλά στην πρακτική που είχα κάνει για να πάρω το πτυχίο καθώς και στις ελάχιστες δουλειές που έβρισκα ασχολούμουν κυρίως με επισκευές και δίκτυα, οπότε θα έλεγα ότι έχω ειδικευτεί περισσότερο προς τα εκεί. Αλλά μην φανταστείς τίποτα σπουδαίο, αν τα συγκεντρώσω όλα μαζί ζήτημα να μαζεύω ένα χρόνο νόμιμης εργασίας.

Αυτές τις ημέρες έχω ηρεμήσει κάπως και μου έχουν σταματήσει οι εμετοί, τελευταία φορά έβγαλα την Τετάρτη το πρωί ελάχιστα φλέγματα (σήμερα είναι Σάββατο), από τότε δεν μου ξαναήρθε ούτε εμετός, ούτε αναγούλες, ούτε τίποτα, οπότε θεωρώ ότι είμαι σε καλό δρόμο και έχω ηρεμήσει κάπως. Το νέξιουμ σαν να με φουσκώνει λιγάκι, αλλά ο γιατρός μου είπε ότι θα δω βελτίωση σε 7 με 10 μέρες. Επίσης αισθάνομαι λιγάκι φουσκωμένος αν φάω λίγο παραπάνω ακόμη και αν είναι σε εύλογα όρια, οπότε τώρα έχω περιορίσει και την διατροφή μου, δεν τρώω καν ούτε κανονική μερίδα. Το φάρμακο θα το πάρω για 1 μήνα ολόκληρο αλλά αν μετά τις 10 μέρες συνεχίσει το πρόβλημα τότε θα πάω να κάνω υπέρηχο στην κοιλιά. Κρατάω μικρό καλάθι γιατί παίρνω μόνο 2 μέρες το φάρμακο, αλλά πιστεύω ότι είμαι σε καλό δρόμο και δεν θα υπάρξει πρόβλημα.

----------


## pavlosla

ασχολησου με αυτα που μπωρεις να κανεις απο αποσταση, λογισμικο ιστοσελιδες κλπ.... αστα δικτυα και επισκευες εισαι σε μικρο μερος δεν εχουν δουλεια...

----------


## Bizarro

> ασχολησου με αυτα που μπωρεις να κανεις απο αποσταση, λογισμικο ιστοσελιδες κλπ.... αστα δικτυα και επισκευες εισαι σε μικρο μερος δεν εχουν δουλεια...


το θέμα είναι ότι πλέον και η κουτσή Μαρία φτιάχνει ιστοσελίδες. Αν κάνεις μια αναζήτηση στο Google θα σου βγάλει εκατοντάδες καταστήματα ή ελεύθερους επαγγελματίες. Εγώ θα είμαι μια σταγόνα στον ωκεανό. Επειδή ξέρω άτομα που δουλεύουν σε μαγαζιά που προσφέρουν κατασκευή ιστοσελίδων, να σου πω ότι τα περισσότερα μαγαζιά δεν βασίζονται μόνο σε αυτό για να έχουν κέρδη, ασχολούνται και με άλλα πράγματα. Όπως με γραφιστική για κατασκευή λογότυπων και έντυπων δελτίων, φυλλαδίων και καρτών, με δίκτυα, με τεχνική υποστήριξη σε λογιστικά/εμπορικά πακέτα, και πολλά άλλα.

----------


## savatage

Συμφωνω. Η κατασκευη απλων ιστοσελιδων εχει γινει ψωμοτυρι. Οπως και οι μικροεπισκευες. Πλεον οι τεχνικοι υπολογιστων δυσκολευονται πολυ να επιβιωσουν αν δεν εμπλουτισουν τις γνωσεις και τις ικανοτητες τους.
Ο προγραμματισμος και η γραφιστικη εχουν πολυ καλυτερες προοπτικες.

----------


## stellagr

*το μήνυμα τροποποιήθηκε από τη διαχείριση.*

----------


## Κύκνος

*το μήνυμα τροποποιήθηκε από τη διαχείριση.*

----------


## stellagr

*το μήνυμα τροποποιήθηκε από τη διαχείριση.*

----------


## Κύκνος

*το μήνυμα τροποποιήθηκε από τη διαχείριση.*

----------


## stellagr

*το μήνυμα τροποποιήθηκε από τη διαχείριση.*

----------


## Bizarro

*το μήνυμα τροποποιήθηκε από τη διαχείριση.*

----------


## Κύκνος

*το μήνυμα τροποποιήθηκε από τη διαχείριση.*

----------


## Κύκνος

> Ρε παιδιά, μου χαλάτε το θέμα. Με κάθε εκτίμηση και στους/στις δύο σας θα παρακαλούσα τις όποιες προσωπικές διαφορές σας να τις λύσετε κάπου αλλού.


Μην στεναχωριέσαι bizarro, εγώ ότι είχα να πω εδώ το είπα κι αποχωρώ...από εσένα μόνο ζητώ συγγνώμη γιατί έχεις δίκιο ότι δεν έπρεπε να τα γράφουμε αυτά σε δικό σου θέμα...

----------


## Bizarro

Χαιρετώ την παρέα και επανέρχομαι στο θέμα.

Πριν 1 εβδομάδα ακριβώς τελικά πήγα σε ένα γαστρεντερολόγο και που έδωσε Nexium. Τελικά οι εμετοί οφείλονταν στο ότι είχα παλινδρόμηση. Ο γιατρός μου είπε αν σε 7 με 10 μέρες δεν γίνω καλύτερα τότε να πάω να κάνω υπέρηχο και από εκεί και πέρα θα δούμε τι θα κάνουμε αναλόγως τι θα βγάλει η εξέταση. Οι εμετοί ευτυχώς έχουν σταματήσει, και δεν έχω ούτε ναυτίες. Το θέμα όμως είναι το εξής, σε καθημερινή βάση από το πρωί που ξυπνάω και για αρκετές ώρες, μέχρι αργά το μεσημέρι τουλάχιστον, νιώθω φούσκωμα στο στομάχι, σαν να έχω φάει και να έχω βαρυστομαχιάασει. Μόνο που δεν έχω φάει. Καταλαβαίνω την κοιλιά μου να γουργουρίζει αλλά παράλληλα νιώθω ότι έχω φουσκώσει κιόλας. Πρωινό και μεσημεριανό με το ζόρι τρώω 1-2 μπουκιές γιατί δεν μπορώ να φάω άλλο. Δεν ξέρω αν είναι ψυχολογικό το θέμα ή αν με πειράζουν τα φάρμακα. Ο ενδοκρινολόγος μου είχε πει να παίρνω το φάρμακο του θυρεοειδή το πρωί, και ο γαστρεντερολόγος να παίρνω το nexium το βράδυ. Πάντως αργότερα το βραδάκι, συνήθως μετά τις 5-6 μου περνάει και μπορώ να φάω κανονικά. Παρότι η ψυχολογία μου έχει γίνει καλύτερα λόγω ότι έχουν σταματήσει οι εμετοί, αυτό το θέμα με αγχώνει λιγάκι και δεν ξέρω τι να κάνω.

----------


## ioannis2

Σε σχέση με τα δεδομένα σου του 2012 στο μηνυμα με το οποίο άνοιξες αυτό το θέμα, τώρα που είσαι? Εχει αλλάξει δλδ η ζωη σου προς το καλύτερο?

----------


## Bizarro

> Σε σχέση με τα δεδομένα σου του 2012 στο μηνυμα με το οποίο άνοιξες αυτό το θέμα, τώρα που είσαι? Εχει αλλάξει δλδ η ζωη σου προς το καλύτερο?


Δεν θα το έλεγα και ιδιαίτερα ότι η ζωή μου ΄χει πάει προς το καλύτερο. Δυστυχώς είμαι ακόμη κολλημένος στο χωριό, χωρίς παρέες, χωρίς δουλειά, στο σπίτι με τους γονείς μου, κιλά δεν έχω χάσει. Στο θέμα της δουλειάς μόνο, πέρσι με φώναξε ένας κύριος και πήγα και έκανα γύρω στα 10-15 μεροκάματα σε κάτι αμπέλια. Φυσικά 10-15 μεροκάματα τον χρόνο δεν επαρκούν ούτε για αστείο. Με φώναξε και φέτος αλλά λόγω του θέματος υγείας που προέκυψε έχασα μερικά μεροκάματα. Κατά τα άλλα τζίφος από δουλειά. Γενικώς από ψυχολογικής άποψης μπορεί να είναι καλά και ξαφνικά να προκύψει κάποιο πρόβλημα όπως προέκυψε τώρα με τους εμετούς, και με πιάνει ένα άγχος και χαλιέται η ψυχολογία μου. Από το 2012 που έγραψα το πρώτο μου μήνυμα, περιστασιακά όλο και κάτι προκύπτει και χαλιέμαι.

Επειδή αρχικά άνοιξα το θέμα λόγω ότι είχα κατάθλιψη, θυμάμαι έντονα ότι μέχρι και το 2015 ένιωθα έτσι. Το 2016 είπα να κάνω κάτι, άρχισα να βγαίνω έξω, έπαιρνα το αυτοκίνητο και πήγαινα βόλτες, παρότι θα έπρεπε να χαλάω από τις οικονομίες μου τις οποίες μάζεψα με δυσκολία λόγω ότι δεν υπάρχει δουλειά. Η κατάσταση καλυτέρεψε λιγάκι, αλλά όταν προκύπτει κάτι τότε μου χαλάει την ψυχολογία. Όταν τυχαίνει κάτι προσπαθώ να σκέφτομαι άλλα πράγματα και να απασχολούμαι με κάτι μέχρι να ξεμπερδέψει η κατάσταση. Συνήθως προσπαθώ να επικοινωνήσω με παλιούς μου φίλους από όταν σπούδαζα, όταν μιλάω μαζί τους νιώθω πολύ καλά, κρίμα που δεν είμαστε ακόμη μαζί. Δυστυχώς δεν τους βρίσκω πάντα γιατί έχουν και αυτοί τις ζωές τους. Αν φτάσει όμως ο κόμπος στο χτένι πιστεύω ότι δεν θα την παλέψω και θα ξανακυλήσω σε κατάθλιψη. Τώρα περιμένω να ξεκινήσω πάλι μερικά μεροκάματα, αναλόγως πως θα περάσουν αυτές οι ημέρες θα εξαρτηθεί και το πως θα επηρεαστεί η ψυχολογία μου.

----------


## ioannis2

Κατάλαβα, τίποτα,... όπως, κατά κανόνα με όλους εδώ.... 
Το ζήτημα ειναι αν έκανες προσπάθειες, αν το πάλεψες διότι το αποτέλεσμα δεν εξαρταται αποκλειστικα από εμάς (π.χ. έκανες προσπάθειες για να βρεις δουλειά ή για μετεκπαίδευση, είδες κάποιο ειδικό και ελαττώθηκε με την προσπαθεια σου ο αρνητικος σου τροπος σκεψης, προσπαθησες να κανεις παρεες, γνωρισες κόσμο, προσέγγισες κοπέλα, έκανες βήματα για να φευγες απ το χωριο, αυτα για παραδειγμα....). Και η στασιμότητα ειναι ζημιά, ιδίως αν καποιος είναι νεος!!

----------


## Bizarro

Το θέμα είναι ότι και οι γονείς μου, που είναι οι μόνοι που είναι κοντά μου, αν και πιστεύω ότι θέλουν το καλό μου δυστυχώς δεν πιστεύω ότι το κάνουν σωστά. Φυσικά δεν περιμένω να τα κάνουν όλα οι γονείς μου αλλά ρε παιδί μου θέλω έναν άνθρωπο για να μιλήσω. Να σου δώσω να καταλάβεις, δεν ξέρω αν διάβασες όλα τα μηνύματά μου, αλλά μου είχαν ξεκινήσει κάτι εμετοί και ο πρώτος εμετός μου ήρθε όταν ήμουν σε αμπέλι το κατακαλόκαιρο και το καταμεσήμερο (μάλλον με χτύπησε η ζέστη και η κούραση). Μόλις το έμαθε η μάνα μου άρχισε να στεναχωριέται και να ουρλιάζει, την άκουσε όλη η γειτονιά. Εγώ είχα το πρόβλημα υγείας και τελικά στο τσακ ήμασταν να πηγαίναμε την μάνα μου στον γιατρό με αυτά που έκανε. Πιστεύω ότι με αγαπάει και για αυτό στεναχωριέται, αλλά στεναχωριέται με το παραμικρό. Ενώ θέλω να της μιλήσω, το θέμα είναι ότι πιστεύω πως θα αντιδράσει χειρότερα από εμένα και θα τρέχουμε στα νοσοκομεία. Ανέφερα κιόλας σε προηγούμενο μήνυμα ότι το 2014 είχε πάει μερικές φορές σε ψυχίατρο/ψυχολόγο.

Από την άλλη, ο πατέρας μου είναι συνέχεια εξαφανισμένος από το σπίτι. Ενώ όταν είναι στο σπίτι κουβεντιάζουμε με ηρεμία, δεν γουστάρει να κάθεται όλη μέρα μέσα, στο σπίτι έρχεται σχεδόν μόνο για φαγητό και ύπνο, την υπόλοιπη μέρα γυρνάει στα καφενεία. Και έτσι δεν έχω με ποιον να μιλήσω.

Με τους παλιούς μου συμμαθητές από το σχολείο δεν είχαμε καλές σχέσεις στο σχολείο και ούτε κρατήσαμε επαφές από τότε. Εξάλλου οι περισσότεροι κατάφεραν και έφυγαν από το χωριό, μόνο 2-3 έχουν μείνει πίσω και αυτοί με αγνοούν. Τους πετυχαίνω μερικές φορές στον δρόμο και προσπαθώ να τους πιάσω κουβέντα, αλλά αφού μιλάμε για 1-2 λεπτά μετά μου λένε ότι έχουν δουλειά και φεύγουν. Αν συνεχίσω κανονικά τα μεροκάματα για να βγάλω κάνα χαρτζιλίκι, θα τους ζητήσω να βγούμε καφετέρια για να δω τι θα γίνει, αν και δεν έχω ελπίδες, πέρσι που τους είχα πει πάλι να βγούμε, είχαμε βγει μόνο 1 φορά όλη την χρονιά. Ενώ δείχνω ότι ενδιαφέρομαι και τους λέω ότι θέλω να ξαναβγούμε, αυτοί δεν ενδιαφέρονται και τόσο.

----------


## ioannis2

Δεν ενδιαφέρονται, σημαίνει είτε έχουν σκοτούρες, δουλειές, οικογενεια ή σε θεωρούν απλά γνωστό και όχι φίλο, μάλλον δεν γουσταρουν η γνωριμία να μετεξελιχθεί σε φιλία. Το ζήτημα είναι πως αμα δοκιμάζεις επανηλειμμένα να κανεις καποιο φιλο και δεν βγαινει τιποτα απλά κρατας μια πολυ καλή επαφη μαζι του, πόρτα ανοικτη που λεμε, αλλά συναμα ψάχνεις ποικιλοτρόπως για εναλλακτικές παρεες. 

Τωρα για το θεμα υγειας (εμετους), θυμαμαι πριν πολλα χρονια που ειχα λυποθυμικό επεισοδιο σε νοσοκομειο όταν πήγα να δω καποιον και πέρασαν μερικα χρονια να το ξεπεράσω πλήρως, δλδ τις τασεις λυποθυμίας ιδιως σε τετοιους χωρους, ενώ στην πραγματικοτητα δεν ειχα κανενα ιδιαιτερο προβλημα υγειας, απλα μου ειχε μεινει σαν ψυχολογική εμμονή η οποια μου προκαλούσε τασεις λυποθυμίας.

Δεν ξερω πόσο απομονωμενα ειναι εκει που ζεις απο τον υπολοιπο κόσμο, κάποτε στην πραγματικοτητα κατι τετοιο δεν συμβαινει απλα ειναι μια δικαιολογια επειδη δεν εχουμε το θαρρος, την αυτοπεποιθηση, την αισιοδοξια να φυγουμε απ αυτο τον χωρο. Το θεμα ειναι να μαθεις τον εαυτο σου να ψαχνει για εναλλακτικες λύσεις, ειτε φιλιες ειτε δουλειες ειτε για μετεγκασταση και να πειραματιζεσαι, δλδ δεν χρειαζεται να κανω κατι ή να παω καπου απ τη μια στιγμη στην αλλη, μπορω να κανω μικρα βηματακια μεχρι να εξοικοιωθω. Κι οσο περνανε τα χρονια δυστυχως ολο και περισσότερο κλεινόμαστε στο χώρο ασφάλειας όπου μαθαμε να ζουμε έστω κι αν με προσπάθεια και υπερβαση του εαυτου μας κυριως θα μπορουσαμε να κανουμε αλλα πραγματα και ουσιαστικα να αλλαζαμε ζωη. Δηλαδή και σκάρτο να ναι αυτο που κραταμε, αυτο στο οποιο ζουμε, ηδη εχουμε εξοικειωθει σε βαθμο να χουμε δεθει μαζι του και ετσι δεν το εγκαταλείπουμε. Κρατα επίσης μια καλη επαφη με την επιστημη σου εστω διαβαζοντας.

----------

